# Piece of Mind: Thin Air



## The Shaman (Apr 13, 2005)

The rain starts falling shortly after the ferry leaves Anacortes, fat droplets that pound against the windows of the M/V _Sealth_’s passenger deck, a restless staccato over the thrumming diesel engines. Outside the glass the clouds and sky and sea blend into a sodden grayness.

Inside the ferry is barely half-full. The other passengers are subdued, mostly commuters returning to the island from jobs in Anacortes, Burlington, and Mount Vernon. Some watch the evening news on televisions in the cabin: another roadside bombing in Iraq...rain through the weekend...three-car collision causing delays on the Viaduct...Seattle Aquarium hosting a special overnight program for kids...Mariners trailing the Blue Jays in Toronto. Others read the _Post-Intelligencer_ or the _Puget Sound Business Journal_, or chat on cell phones. A boy in his late teens plays with a GameBoy; a girl in a dark blue Western Washington University hoody types on a laptop. Two rough-looking men in well-worn work clothes sit in a corner conversing in Spanish. A few passengers slump down in their seats with arms crossed and eyes closed. There’s no galley on the _Sealth_, only a few vending machines and newspaper racks.

From your pocket you pull the letter again. The letterhead reads, “Donald J. Slocum, Attorney-at-Law,” with an address in downtown Seattle, embossed on thick linen paper. The letter is terse: “I’m contacting you regarding an urgent business matter for which I hope to obtain your immediate assistance.

“I respectfully request your attendance at a meeting on San Juan Island at 7:00 p.m. on Friday, May 20th to discuss the details of this matter. Please contact my office at (206) 555-4965 for assistance in travel arrangements – overnight accommodations will be arranged for you on the island. Sincerely, Donald Slocum.”

You slip the letter back in your pocket and listen to the rain, and the engines.

Make a Listen check.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 13, 2005)

Kristen sits with legs crossed on, her laptop bag and purse beside her on the bench to take up an extra seat. She taps her fingers impatiently, watching the news; at first with interest, then with boredom as it reveals the same old stories the media reports everyday.

_What am I doing this for? This is so unlike me. I don't even know who this guy is._ She sighs and starts unpacking her laptop and cellular phone to connect to the internet. _Might as well make use of this time to do a bit of searching on this guy. Let's see... Donald J. Slocum..._

OOC: Start searching the internet for info about the lawyer. I'm not certain what you want me to roll, so if you could roll for me that would be great.

Computer Use +9 
Research +9

Edit: Oops, forgot that Listen check... 19!

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Kristen#158023


----------



## Falkus (Apr 13, 2005)

Samuel tucked his sunglasses into his pocket, as he leaned back in his chair and watched the latest news. _Same ol', same ol'_ he thought to himself, and pulled out the letter again.

Hawk had no idea what this was about, though he figured that, like all of his contracts within the United States, it would involve a form of courier work, or being a glorified chaffeur. He doubted there would be much excitement, when the possibility of such a thing existed (especially when your view of excitement generally required violating various laws), it usually wasn't a lawyer who would hire you. Still, he couldn't turn it down, money was tight lately.

Listen: 8


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 13, 2005)

As the rain pelts the windows of the ferry, Kristen types the attorney's name into the search engine of her laptop...[sblock]Research: 27 - Research +9 with +2 skill synergy bonus for Computer Use...and finds a few references to Donald Slocum - small business, probate, and estate planning firm in Seattle, member of the Washington State and Oregon Bar Associations, past president of the King County Bar Association. Testimonials from some of his clients attest to the nature of his practice: a flower shop, a building contractor, a gym, the executrix of an estate.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Apr 14, 2005)

The trip from Chicago was unpleasant, wet and bumpy. For the fifth time Brandon tried to reach his mother to tell her that he was out of town and failed. He let it ring until the voice mail clicked on, noting with a sneer the final words of her message "...and Brandon, if that's you, then leave a message! You never call me, your own mother!" He clicked his cell phone shut quickly and stretched, pulling his Nikon out of its travel case in the backpack.

"Travel light. Travel quick. Stay low," he thought to himself. Just the sort of mantra you'd expect from a person in the middle of one of the safest countries in the world. He clicked a few idle pictures of the vista and the passengers, forcing a smile and polite wave to the ones who might object. Pretty country up here in Seattle, but too rainy.

Again, he looked at the letter. No fee listed, no referral. Just what had he gotten himself into? Caroline had been adamant though, "Brandon, you've got to stop all this knocking around the world. What would Jessica and Camille do without their Uncle Brandon?" More jobs in country, check. Less travelling, check. He sighed and put it away. "No adventures here Caroline, "he murmured, looking out through the rainswept glass of the ferry.

Having nothing better to do, Brandon picks up his camera and wanders a bit. If the opportunity presents itself he makes idle chit-chat with anyone who seems interested, including the men speaking Spanish. He's honestly interested, his time in Columbia and Brazil has reinforced the notion that he has more in common with with the workers than the students now. I'm going to do a Sense Motive check first though, because I really don't need to be beaten up for trying to make small talk just now. If I need to make a Diplomacy check somewhere in there it's +4, and probably still going to be better than that crummy Sense Motive I just did.

Listen: 11
Sense Motive: 9


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 14, 2005)

Decker slouched in his chair.  Paying slight attention to the TV as his head pounded with last nights binge still working its way out of his system.  Surely one more bottled water will end this head ache.  

Shuffling to the vending machine he glanced at the other passengers making sure there was no spark of recognition on any of their faces as he passed.

Returning to his seat, bottle of water half gone, he slumped back down closing his eyes and resting his head against the wall, a passing thought runs through his mind... hey the Jays might win one.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 14, 2005)

Brandon wanders idly about the passenger compartment. Few of the passengers take notice of him, their faces those of tired commuters heading home at the end of a long week with the prospect of a wet and dreary weekend ahead.

Standing near a column, Brandon can overhear the conversation between the two Spanish-speakers. Both are on the maintenance staff of someplace called the Hotel de Haro – Saturday morning marks the beginning of their work week, and the men are commiserating over their impending "Monday.”

After nearly an hour and a half, the ferry slows as it enters Friday Harbor. The lights of the small town twinkle in the rainy darkness as the _Sealth_ comes to a stop at Cannery Landing. You grab your bags and debark the ferry. Near the top of the gangway stands a tall man wearing a dark green hooded Gore-Tex jacket over a charcoal business suit; he holds a small flashlight and a waterlogged cardboard sign that reads “D. SLOCUM” in block letters.

When you approach he smiles and introduces himself. “Good evening, I’m Don Slocum. We’re in the SUV over there.” He points toward a red Range Rover parked at the curb with hazard lights flashing.

After your bags are loaded and everyone is in the car, the attorney wheels the Range Rover through the town. “It’s about twenty minutes to our destination, on the other side of the island,” he says as he drives through the darkness beyond Friday Harbor. The windshield wipers can barely keep up with the pouring rain. “I’m sure you have a number of questions, but it would be best if you can hold onto them until we arrive. Perhaps you could introduce yourselves in the meantime?”


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sirk Decker*

Wiping the rain from his hair and face Decker smiles, “Sirk Decker, Archo-Tech Securities consultant, nice to meet everyone.”  With that, Sirk sits back calmly as the rest of the group introduces themselves.  Trying as best he can to keep tabs on the route back to harbor.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 14, 2005)

"Samuel Hawkins," stated Sam, as he brushed a lock of wet, red hair out of his face, as he studied the faces of the others in the car with him. "Just call me Hawk, everybody else does. I'm a, ah, private contractor, he shrugged. "Cars, trucks, planes, helicopters, if it's got an engine and moves, I can drive it.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 14, 2005)

Brandon winces inwardly as he steps off the ferry platform shouldering his luggage. Unbidden, his eyes scan the lights and the scene around him as he approaches the man holding the sign.

"_Man... what sort of middle of the mole of nowhere did I just sign up on. I bet there are more people living in my apartment building than in the whole town,_" he thought. He chuckled to himself as he walked past the tourist trap boutiques and tossed his bags into the back of the Range Rover.

As the various other people from the ferry begin to separate themselves from one another and others load up the Rover, his face slips on his "meet and greet" mask and he exchanges pleasantries with the other people getting into the vehicle.

"Brandon, Brandon Sharpe," he explains with a smile and a perfunctory shake of everyone's hand. He very obviously intentionally makes eye-contact with everyone, and when given a name he tends to repeat it back when replying.

Once everyone is in the car Brandon continues as if silences were a disease that he could single-handedly cure. Careful to obey the client's wishes, his curiosity is instead deflected to the other passengers. How was everyone's flight? Has anyone ever been here? Did anyone see any whales? Where is everyone from? Does anyone like football? The list goes on. It's just the sort of thing that should be annoying, but he's charming enough that it tends to be more amusing than anything else because he's so obviously nervous.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 14, 2005)

> How was everyone's flight? Has anyone ever been here? Did anyone see any whales? Where is everyone from? Does anyone like football?




“Flight was ok…nope never been here, probably never be back…nope no whales, unless you count the one beside me on the plane…I’m originally from Canada…yeah I like the Vikings, they need to get some consistency though…”


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Good evening, I’m Don Slocum. We’re in the SUV over there.” He points toward a red Range Rover parked at the curb with hazard lights flashing.




"Hello, Mr. Slocum."

Her greeting seems prefunctory, and her small smile doesn't seem to reach her eyes, which stay guarded and a little nervous. Kristen wheels her heavy aluminum case towards the back of the truck and lifts it into the tailgate with little effort, even though one hand is occupied by a small umbrella.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> After your bags are loaded and everyone is in the car, the attorney wheels the Range Rover through the town. “It’s about twenty minutes to our destination, on the other side of the island,” he says as he drives through the darkness beyond Friday Harbor. The windshield wipers can barely keep up with the pouring rain. “I’m sure you have a number of questions, but it would be best if you can hold onto them until we arrive. Perhaps you could introduce yourselves in the meantime?”




"I'm Dr. Kristen Alexander, specializing in Clinical Pharmacy, Chemistry, and Biology. Pleased to meet you all." Once she finishes her introductions, Kristen sits back and looks at the lights flashing past as they drive. 

_Brandon's chatter is mild enough. His good looks and charming voice probably have a lot to do with that though,_ she thought, hiding a smile behind her hand. _Where do I know that face from?_

Once the questioning turns to her, she responds quietly. You have to listen carefully to make out her soft voice above the hum of the tires and the rain pounding on the roof.

"My flight was fine, thanks for asking. I just came in from Maine, but I've spent the last few years in Spain." She doesn't volunteer more information unless asked. "My first time to the west coast, never mind Seattle. All this rain must drive you locals crazy, huh, Mr. Slocum?"

After Slocum's response, Kristen excuses herself, pulling out her PDA and starting to check her email, engrossed in the the small screen.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 15, 2005)

"_Realmente? Tiene gusto? Tengo gusto Madrid_!" he exclaims and then launches back into English, "La Viuda Blanca is one of my favorite places to eat ever!" 

When he talks his hands animate and if it weren't for the scruffy beard he'd look like he was all of 15.  After that his conversation turns to comparing the intricacies of Spanish cuisine with LA sushi, if no one seems interested in his amateur culinary analysis before the vehicle comes to stop he eventually runs out of steam. Even in the uncomfortable silence of the rest of the drive he fidgets in his seat and with his hands.

Maybe he's doped up on something, it's as if he always has an internal rythym fussing at him. In the silence afterwards he at least seems like he realizes it, even if he can't seem to stop it. His chastened look is something like a wet puppy begging for a blanket. It's somewhere between cute and pathetic, and eventually he reaches into his vest pocket and pulls out a pack of gum and starts chewing on two or three pieces at once.

OOC: Apologies to anyone who actually speaks Spanish and is wincing. Mine is limited to what I remember from high school and mucho assistance from Babelfish. So, basically enough that it took me almost a half hour to find the way of saying what I wanted to say that didn't look like Brandon was being a dork. If he still reads like a dork, so be it. He probably is, or just blame me.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 15, 2005)

Hawk was idly watching the scenery out the window, slighty discomfited at being a passenger instead of a driver. He mentally tuned out Brandon, turning him into background noise as he watched the traffic go by, and the water drip down the window. He reamined quiet for about a minute, before turning back to the other passengers.

"Biology, eh?" he said to Kristen in an attempt to strike up a cnversation after she introduced herself. "I majored in engineering, myself, but that was just to give me a better chance with an air force enlistement."


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 15, 2005)

"My first time to the west coast, never mind Seattle. All this rain must drive you locals crazy, huh, Mr. Slocum?" asks Kristen.

Slocum smiles. “I’m from Clarkston originally, in eastern Washington. It’s a lot drier there. I’ve been here in Seattle for fifteen years, so I’m accustomed to it now.”

The attorney doesn’t respond to Brandon’s chatter, just giving an occasional polite nod. The driving rain has his focus on the road as the Range Rover pulls away from town. It’s nearly impossible to see anything other than the lights on the road ahead through the darkness and the downpour.

Sirk: Make a Spot check, please.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "_Realmente? Tiene gusto? Tengo gusto Madrid_!" he exclaims and then launches back into English, "La Viuda Blanca is one of my favorite places to eat ever!"




"I was in Madrid. It's a great city. I like the Bianca as well, but didn't have a chance to eat there often. A little to busy. We studied ways to control an influenza epidemic, if one broke out."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Biology, eh?" he said to Kristen in an attempt to strike up a cnversation after she introduced herself. "I majored in engineering, myself, but that was just to give me a better chance with an air force enlistement."




"Hmm. You were in the Air Force? I had a cousin that joined, flew some sort of helicopter in Bosnia in the early '90s. He died there, unfortunately. Car accident." Kristen talks about her relative's death nonchalantly, as though she didn't know him well.

"Where did you attend school? What sort of engineering?"


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 15, 2005)

*Sirk Decker*

OoC

Spot Check: 2

I guess all I see is my face in the glass


----------



## Falkus (Apr 15, 2005)

Hawk coughed, and smiled sheepishly. "Actually I, ah, bounced out during basic. Insubordination, they said. All I did was tell a Lieutenant-Colonel what I thought of him, his command, the chain of command, his sexual habits, and then I speculated about his ancestery," Hawk chuckled as he related the story. "It's actually worked out for the best. Now I can fly without having to take orders from career focused baboons who don't know anything about what it means to fly."

"I got my degree in mechanical engineering, back in Iowa."


Spot: 8


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 15, 2005)

Slocum is true to his word: after a little more than twenty minutes, he turns off the main road onto a side road – the headlights briefly illuminate a sign which reads, “Smugglers Cove Road.” A couple of minutes later the Range Rover pulls up to a tall wrought-iron gate, which the attorney opens with a remote. The driveway winds through dense growth of firs and madronas before ending in front of a breathtaking house, a Northwest Contemporary harmony of wood and stone and glass.

Slocum stops the SUV in the _port cochere_ before the door to the main house and turns to all of you. “Go ahead on in. Your bags will be taken to the guest house for you.”

The double-doors at the front of the house are unlocked. Through the foyer is the living room, dominated by a great stone fireplace; a fire is burning brightly. Surrounding the fireplace are two overstuffed couches and a pair of high-backed chairs. To one side are a small table and four chairs. The far wall is not a wall at all, but rather a series of wood-and-glass doors that look out onto a flagstone patio. To the right is a dining area – through a doorway to the left is a darkened room.

As you walk into the room, a man rises from one of the high-backed chairs in front of the fireplace. He’s of average height and his lean build is clearly that of someone who exercises regularly. His dark hair is neatly trimmed, his youthful face clean-shaven. A cluster of wrinkles at the corners of his eyes are the only suggestion that the man is well into his thirties. He’s wearing grey slacks and a pale blue dress shirt open at the collar – a matching suit coat and maroon patterned tie lie draped over an arm of one of the couches.

He sets down a sheaf of papers on the chair and walks toward you. “Good evening. I’m Dr. Peter Martin. Thanks for coming. I hope the trip out here wasn’t too rough.”


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I got my degree in mechanical engineering, back in Iowa."




"I studied in New England. I hear Iowa has nice schools." Kristen smiles at Hawk's story. "So you are a driver, huh? I just bought a new car. Audi S4. It's nice, but uses too much gas." Kristen wrinkles her nose in thought. "With prices how they are, I should have bought a Civic! But I like the luxury and space."

She goes back to her PDA.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> He sets down a sheaf of papers on the chair and walks toward you. “Good evening. I’m Dr. Peter Martin. Thanks for coming. I hope the trip out here wasn’t too rough.”




Kristen approaches the Doctor and extends her hand to meet his. "Dr. Kristen Alexander. The rain was a bit heavy for my tastes, but Mr. Slocum handled it well enough." She lets her gaze wander around the home. "This house is awesome. Much more room than my cramped place downtown."


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 15, 2005)

Martin smiles and offers his hand. “Dr. Alexander, it’s a pleasure to meet you at last. I apologize for your unconventional first day with Martin Pharmacology.”

A housekeeper appears and Dr. Martin addresses the room. “Would anyone like a drink before we sit down?”


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Martin smiles and offers his hand. “Dr. Alexander, it’s a pleasure to meet you at last. I apologize for your unconventional first day with Martin Pharmacology.”




"No problem. I'm pleased to have the invitation and the opportunity."



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> A housekeeper appears and Dr. Martin addresses the room. “Would anyone like a drink before we sit down?”




Kristen sits down, setting her laptop bag next to her on the floor. "Thank you, I would like a glass of water. With ice, please." She smiles at the housekeeper thankfully.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 15, 2005)

At the mention of the "guest house" Brandon's interest in his surroundings immediately perk up. Money, maybe not world-shaking Gates and Walton type money, but money still the same. Personal money maybe, not corporate, or worse still corporate money trying to pass itself off as personal. God, he hated when things started feeling sticky.

As the group enters the house and makes its introductions Brandon answers and nods at the right times, but he's distracted. Private home or rented for the occasion? How many people live here? Are there pictures on the wall of family, and where were they taken? He can't help being nosy. Nosy has kept him alive on too many occasions. It might have even landed him this job in the first place.

After a while he stops his nervous and not-so idle circuit of the room and takes a position standing near the door. He studies Dr. Martin and how he interacts with Kristen.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> A housekeeper appears and Dr. Martin addresses the room. "Would anyone like a drink before we sit down?"



"I'm fine, no thanks," Brandon waves off the idea of drinking before business. He does gather a napkin and spit out his gum though, and places the resulting wad into his pocket so he doesn't have to move.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 16, 2005)

"Pleasure to meet you doctor," Hawk said, as he took in the room. Nice and expensive, he thought, that's always a good sign. Means my employer isn't afraid to throw around a lot of money.

"I'll pass on the drink, I like to keep a clear mind during business negotation," he continued, setting his bag down on the floor. He only had a few changes of clothes packed, everything else he owned was in his car. He hadn't brought it with him on the ferry because alternate transporation arrangements had already been made.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 17, 2005)

"Good evening, It's nice to meet you."  

Decker scans the room as he enters and makes his way to the far wall and peers out the doors at the patio and property beyond.



> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> A housekeeper appears and Dr. Martin addresses the room. "Would anyone like a drink before we sit down?"




"I'll have a bottled water, thanks"


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 18, 2005)

“Thank you, Luz,” Dr. Martin says to the housekeeper as she returns to the kitchen.

Brandon’s eyes play about the room. The décor is tasteful, contemporary – a couple of original watercolor landscapes, a crystal bowl with river rock, several carved wooden pieces that look to be of American Indian origin. Over the mantle of the fireplace, upon which sits a brass and black lacquer pedestal clock with a vaguely Asian motif, is a large framed studio portrait of Dr. Martin and what appear to be his wife and son, a boy of around eight or nine years old – on an end table is another framed photo of the same threesome, dressed in ski clothes against a snowy backdrop. On the coffee table are a pair of books: _Margaret Bourke-White : Photography of Design, 1927-1936_ and _Spruce Root Basketry of the Haida and Tlingit_.

After exchanging greetings with the doctor, Decker wanders over to the glass patio doors. The rain and the night form an inky darkness that the light spilling from the room is unable to penetrate. From across the room Decker hears Dr. Martin’s voice. “Unfortunately there’s not much to see tonight,” he says. “During the day the view of the strait is fantastic.” Decker: Make a Spot check with a -4 circumstance penalty.

Luz, the housekeeper, returns with bottles of water and glasses with ice and serves them to the assembled group as Slocum enters the front door, carrying a brown leather briefcase. “Evening, Peter,” he says as he hangs his jacket from a rack next to the door. He smiles at Luz and takes a seat on one of the couches. “Shall we be seated?” he asks.

“First, I’d like to begin by thanking you all for coming this evening,” says the attorney,  reaching into his briefcase and removing several manila folders. “Before we continue, I need to advise you that everything that we will be discussing tonight is of a confidential nature. To that end, I’ve prepared a standard non-disclosure agreement” – he passes a folder to each person as he speaks – “that I must ask you to sign and date.”

The agreement, one of two documents in the folder, is succinct: any work performed on behalf of Dr. Martin, Martin Pharmacology, its parent company, or its subsidiaries and contractors is considered proprietary, subjecting you to stringent legal penalties for disclosure to any third party without express written permission. It covers intellectual property and confidential discussions as well - it appears quite iron-clad. A pen is included in each folder.

To parse the provisions of the NDA, make a Knowledge (business) or Knowledge (civics) skill check (whichever is higher for your character), with +2 synergy bonus for 5 ranks in the complementary skill if applicable.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> To parse the provisions of the NDA, make a Knowledge (business) or Knowledge (civics) skill check (whichever is higher for your character), with +2 synergy bonus for 5 ranks in the complementary skill if applicable.




Kristen glances through the document quickly. While she never took the time to study law or business, she head a knack for noticing things that seem out of place in these sort of contracts. Came mostly from dealing with suppliers out to squeeze the last cent of profit from a shipment of anti-virals.









*OOC:*


Knowledge check untrained is an 8.







Everything looks in order. She signs the document, handing it back to Slocum with a nod.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Brandon scans it over and signs without comment...as long as he doesn't see anything really weird on it.









*OOC:*


: Knowledge Civics Roll: 12













*OOC:*


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 18, 2005)

*Sirk Decker*

OoC:

Spot:  3


“Yeah, not much to see tonight, I can’t wait ‘till the morning.”

Decker makes his way over to the couches and accepts a folder from Dr. Slocum and takes a seat, scans over the NDA contract quickly and signs it.  

Chuckling inwardly as he hands it back, most jobs he does he doesn’t even want to remember let alone share with anyone else.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 18, 2005)

Hawk signed his name with a flourish on the NDA, not bothering to give it any more than a cursory read. It was really just a formality to him, after all, breaking a contract would be the least of his crimes if it became necessary.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Kristen and Brandon...[sblock]The agreement seems to pretty much be boilerplate, similar to other agreements both of you have signed in the past.[/sblock]After collecting the signed agreements from the assembled group, Slocum places them in his briefcase and removes an overstuffed legal-size manila folder, setting it on the coffee table. “I’m personal counsel for Dr. Martin. Recently one of Dr. Martin’s employees disappeared while on a business trip to San Diego. Attempts to locate this employee have not produced results.”

Dr. Martin leans forward in his chair. “His name is Richard Gold. He’s one of our leading researchers.” He pauses briefly. “Rich was attending a conference in San Diego, the annual meeting of the International Association for Clinical Pharmacology. He attends every year, usually to present a paper on some aspect of his research for us. Rich was due to fly back to Seattle on the morning of April 29th.” The doctor glances around the room. “He never came home.”

Outside the rain beats a tattoo, whipped by a freshening wind against the glass doors and the flagstone patio beyond. “When Dr. Gold didn’t show up for work by the following Tuesday and didn’t return calls to his home or his cell phone, Dr. Martin contacted the King County Sheriff’s Department. There was no indication that Dr. Gold had been to his residence since leaving for San Diego.” The attorney flips open the thick manila folder. “The next step was to contact our corporate security...”

“We’re the U.S. subsidiary of Strelitzer Biomedizinisch A.G.,” interrupts Dr. Martin. “They employ a firm that provides security services for us.”

Slocum nods. “The security service contacted the San Diego Police Department, which began an investigation. Dr. Gold checked out of his room on the morning of the eighth as planned, paid his bill, and took a shuttle to the airport where he exchanged his ticket for Seattle for flight to Caracas, Venezuela.” Slocum takes a sip from his drink. “He boarded the plane in San Diego and flew to Venezuela. After that we have no record of him.” Dr. Martin looks troubled as Slocum continues, “The security firm and the police confirmed that Dr. Gold boarded the plane – they interviewed the flight attendants and examined the airport security videos. He changed planes in Mexico City as planned, and the flight attendants confirmed that he exited the plane in Caracas. However, the Venezuelans report that Dr. Gold never cleared customs on arrival.” Slocum’s face is pensive. “Somewhere between the exit ramp and the customs checkpoint Dr. Gold vanished.”

The attorney glances at Dr. Martin. “The security company’s report suggests that Dr. Gold may have been delivering trade secrets to another company at the time he disappeared...”

“Don, that’s crap,” interrupts Dr. Martin angrily, rolling his eyes. He looks around the room at the group. “I recruited Rich away from Baylor University about six years ago. He’s been a huge asset for the company and a good friend to me.” The doctor shakes his head. “That just isn’t him. Besides, even if it was, he didn’t have any sensitive data with him. Corporate security checked his workstation and his home computer – nothing was disturbed, copied, or transmitted before or after he left. Our server mirrored his notebook before his trip – he had a PowerPoint presentation and a bunch of mp-3s on the hard drive, nothing of interest to anyone.” He pauses again. “That’s just not Rich,” he repeats.

Slocum shrugs slightly. “As Dr. Martin said, Dr. Gold was an important asset to the company, so corporate security feels the need to explore all angles related to the business. They also suggested he may have been a target for kidnappers. However, we’ve received no indication of any kind of foul play or other interference.” Slocum glances at the files. “The security service checked his phone records, his e-mail activity, his bank records – he’s cashed no travelers’ cheques, made no charges to either his company or personal credit cards, contacted no one by cell phone or e-mail. We’ve interviewed his friends here and in Texas, even his ex-wife – no one has heard from him. The security firm has contacted the U.S. consulate in Caracas for assistance, but frankly, we’re at a loss of where to go next.”

Dr. Martin leans settles back in his chair. “The security firm is focusing its effort on Venezuela. Their job is protecting the corporation’s interests first. I’m not satisfied that they’re doing enough for Rich. That’s why we’ve turned to you.” He arches his fingers together in front of him as he continues, “I’d like you to start a separate investigation, one that will be paid for by me directly. Take a fresh look at this, and see what you can turn up. I’m prepared to offer you each $2000.00 per week for two weeks, guaranteed, plus reasonable travel expenses and _per diem_ if you accept.”

Slocum flips the manila folder on the table shut and taps it with a finger tip. “These are copies of Dr. Gold’s e-mails, cell phone bills, credit card statements, and ATM records for the past three months. You’re welcome to examine them, but please treat them with care, for obvious reasons. Dr. Gold lives in Sammamish – the address is in the file.”

Dr. Martin’s face is pensive as Slocum looks around the room. “Questions?”


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

Kristen listens carefully to Dr. Martin and Slocum, nodding slowly to express understanding. Once they finish, she speaks, standing and pacing back and forth in front of the windows.

"A few questions... 

First, will the police and the security service be aware of our investigation? I don't think we want to step on any toes. Also, are the officials in Venezuela looking into this as well?

Second, I want access to Gold's files. All of them. I know they have been looked through, but I want to put my own eye on them.

Third, were there any skeletons in Gold's closet that we should know about that would not be in his file? 

Fourth, why us? Surely there must be a professional investigative service you could use. While I'm sure that everyone you have assembled here is an expert in thier field, I'm certain that the corporate security team, the police, or even an independent investigation company would serve well."


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 18, 2005)

Sirk sits quietly as he listens to the situation.  When Slocum and Martin finishes he listens to Kristen's questions and waits to hear the response.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 18, 2005)

Seemed that this job was essentially going to be glorified chauffeur work, Hawk figured, leaning back in his chair. Boring, yet profitable work. Not the type he preferred, but begger's can't be chosers. And in any case, there was always the off chance that something interesting might happen.

"What sort of work or projects was Dr. Gold working on before he left for the conference?" Hawk asked, running through possibilities in his head. "Anything that would be praticularly valuable to another corporation or state? Follow the money, that's what I always say when looking for a motive."


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

"You mentioned your parent company's security firm? Who are they, what sort of aid can we expect from them. I don't want to find _my _own head on the proverbial chopping block for corporate espionage just because you've decided to sideline yourself some Scoobies to satisfy your curiosity," Brandon says. "Are we going to be employees on the books, with badges and all that and clearances to do the job, or are we going to find ourselves straned in Mexico City one day and the checks stop rolling in because Strelitzer Biomedizinisch has decided to tug the leash?"

"Next, say we find Dr. Gold and it happens that he doesn't care to be found? You're not expecting, of course, that we somehow compel him against his will, right?" Brandon looks Slocum directing in the eye, knowing that the suggestion of illegal activities on the contract would invalidate the whole deal. "If we find Gold and he's just made some sort of effort to make a new life with a pretty girl down there, then I'm not going to allow for tossing him in a sack and returning to the States. Agreed?"

"Just how likely do you think it is, in your personal opinion, that the situation is dangerous and why?"


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 18, 2005)

“First, will the police and the security service be aware of our investigation? I don't think we want to step on any toes. Also, are the officials in Venezuela looking into this as well?” begins Kristen.

Dr. Martin shakes his head. “No. As far as the police, we’ve been told by officials here in Seattle, in California, and in Venezuela that at this point there doesn’t seem to be a crime committed. Rich booked the flight and there’s nothing to indicate than any coercion took place.” He sips his water before continuing, “As far as Strelitzer’s security, frankly I’m not impressed with the work they’ve done. They’re efficient but them seem to have drawn a conclusion already, and my gut tells me that it’s not as cut-and-dried as they’re making it out to be.”

“Second, I want access to Gold's files. All of them. I know they have been looked through, but I want to put my own eye on them,” Kristen continues. Dr. Martin nods. “You can access Rich’s files from here. I’ll set you up with my administrator’s password.”

“Third, were there any skeletons in Gold's closet that we should know about that would not be in his file?” she asks.

Dr. Martin again shakes his head. “Nothing that we’ve uncovered. There were no irregularities in the bank records – no unusual debts or income, anything like that. Aside from a trip to Vegas once in awhile and the office football pool he doesn’t gamble. No drugs that I know of. He bought his house a couple of years ago.” Dr. Martin thinks for a moment. “Rich has been divorced for about ten years now. His ex-wife Jeanne lives in Fort Worth – she remarried, around 1998, I think. Rich has had a few relationships over the years, no one special. He was dating a woman in Seattle but they broke it off about six months ago, amicably. He has a daughter, Annalee – she’s a film student at the University of Miami.” Dr. Martin leans back with a sigh. “Annalee.” He looks at the attorney. “I hate to say it but I’m glad Jeanne made that call and not me.” Martin’s  face is pained at the thought. “He’s a good scientist, respected by his colleagues, making a competitive salary, doing work that he enjoys at the top of his game. That’s why this is all so hard to fathom.”

Kristen asks one more question. “Fourth, why us? Surely there must be a professional investigative service you could use. While I'm sure that everyone you have assembled here is an expert in thier field, I'm certain that the corporate security team, the police, or even an independent investigation company would serve well.”

Slocum answers this one. “The news of Dr. Gold’s disappearance could affect the worth of Martin Pharmacology and so far every effort has been made to keep this quiet,” replies the attorney. “Dr. Martin asked for a private inquiry into the matter as the police have not expressed undue concern and the security agency for the company is at a standstill. It was my recommendation that we assemble a small group, quietly, to pursue any leads that may have been missed.”

“What sort of work or projects was Dr. Gold working on before he left for the conference?” Hawk asks. “Anything that would be particularly valuable to another corporation or state? Follow the money, that's what I always say when looking for a motive.”

Dr. Martin nods. “Rich is a leader in the field of the treatment of schizophrenia – his work is valuable from both a business and a medical standpoint. Rich has been working on atypical antipsychotics, drugs that combat the illness without some of the debilitating side effects that come with more conventional medications, such as withdrawal, loss of energy, the inability to concentrate.” Again he looks pensive. “His lab work has been quite promising, really revolutionary – we received FDA approval to begin clinical trials next month. Now...” His voice trails off.

“You mentioned your parent company's security firm? Who are they, what sort of aid can we expect from them. I don't want to find _my _own head on the proverbial chopping block for corporate espionage just because you've decided to sideline yourself some Scoobies to satisfy your curiosity,” Brandon says. “Are we going to be employees on the books, with badges and all that and clearances to do the job, or are we going to find ourselves stranded in Mexico City one day and the checks stop rolling in because Strelitzer Biomedizinisch has decided to tug the leash?”

“Strelitzer’s security firm is based in London – Snowden Group LLC. They handle corporate clients around the world. As we mentioned, Dr. Martin is funding this investigation privately,” replies the attorney. “The other document in your folder is a personal services contract. Travel expenses are included in the terms – if you like, we can add a codicil that guarantees a return to Seattle upon the completion of either the investigation or the contract.”

“The well is not bottomless in terms of funds,” Dr. Martin adds, “but I will do my best to provide you with the means to do a thorough job.”

“Next, say we find Dr. Gold and it happens that he doesn't care to be found? You're not expecting, of course, that we somehow compel him against his will, right?” Brandon looks Slocum directly in the eye, knowing that the suggestion of illegal activities on the contract would invalidate the whole deal. “If we find Gold and he's just made some sort of effort to make a new life with a pretty girl down there, then I'm not going to allow for tossing him in a sack and returning to the States. Agreed?”

Slocum nods. “Under no condition are we asking your or expecting you to do anything illegal in the course of this investigation,” he states firmly. “We expect you to act within law at all times.”

Dr. Martin nods as well. “I’d be lying if I said I don’t have concerns for Martin Pharmacology in this. Rich’s work means a great deal to the company, and it would be a serious blow to the business if his research turned up in the hands of one of our competitors.” His gaze takes in each person in the room. “However, we have corporate attorneys who can handle that situation, should it arise. Your job is to find him, insure that he is safe, and report to me.”

“Just how likely do you think it is, in your personal opinion, that the situation is dangerous and why?” Bandon concludes.

Dr. Martin and Slocum look at each other, a bit unsure. “Both the police and the security firm are confident that Dr. Gold was not kidnapped, as it’s been three weeks without word since his disappearance. Beyond that we simply don’t know what situation you may encounter,” the attorney replies evenly. “Of course we expect you to act with due discretion for your own safety at all times. That’s really all I have to offer you for now.”

“If there are no other questions, your contracts are in the folder. If you agree to terms please sign them and return them to me,” continues Slocum. “Travel arrangements and other expenditures will be handled through my office. The guest house has been set up for you for tonight.”

“You’re welcome to stay through Sunday morning if you like. My wife and son are visiting my in-laws in Mount Vernon this weekend, and I’m leaving the island first thing in the morning to meet them,” says Dr. Martin. “Dr. Alexander, we can set up a connection with the computers at work whenever you’re ready. In the meantime you have the records pulled together by Don. Both of our personal cell phone numbers are in there, if you need additional assistance.”


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Dr. Alexander, we can set up a connection with the computers at work whenever you’re ready.




"Thank you, Doctor. I will work on that this evening."

She signs the contract and hands it over to Slocum, seemingly satisfied with the answers the two businessmen gave.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

Brandon signs in an almost illegible scrawl quickly with a thoughtful expression on his face, and allows himself to be led away to get his things unpacked.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 19, 2005)

Decker takes the contract and scans it quickly before signing it and handing it back to Mr. Slocum.

“Well it seems like we have a bit of research to do.  I’m going to turn in for the evening, it was a late night last night and it looks like we’re going to have some long days ahead of us” Decker says as he stands. 



> Slocum flips the manila folder on the table shut and taps it with a finger tip. “These are copies of Dr. Gold’s e-mails, cell phone bills, credit card statements, and ATM records for the past three months. You’re welcome to examine them, but please treat them with care, for obvious reasons. Dr. Gold lives in Sammamish – the address is in the file.”




Reaching for the folder Decker asks.  “If nobody minds I’ll get started on going through these.  I’ll give them a quick look this evening and see if anything grabs my attention.  

It would have been pretty hard for Dr. Gold to have disappeared so completely from the airport without having made prior arrangements.  So he must have contacted some one before he left, hopefully we can find out who,”  pausing to see if anyone objects. 

“Well, which way to the guest house?”


----------



## Falkus (Apr 19, 2005)

"I have one last question," Hawk said, as he signed the contract similar to how he signed the NDA. "What are we going to sort things out if we do get involved in, how should I say? Activities that stretch or even break the boundaries of certain legal impositions of the land? I am, after all, a person who makes a living by pushing these restrictions as far as they will go, and sometimes, though I'm not admitting to anything, maybe a bit further."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Reaching for the folder Decker asks.  “If nobody minds I’ll get started on going through these.  I’ll give them a quick look this evening and see if anything grabs my attention.





Kristen nods as Decker takes the folder.

"Sounds good, Mr. Decker. Let's look at those ones together, then I'll get started on his files from work. We can wait until morning, if you like. I can start with the ones from work while you guys sleep. I'm used to being up late, anyhow." 

She turns to their employer. "Where can you set me up, Doctor? I would like to use my laptop in the guest house, if that is possible."


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Bobitron*
> "Sounds good, Mr. Decker. Let's look at those ones together, then I'll get started on his files from work. We can wait until morning, if you like. I can start with the ones from work while you guys sleep. I'm used to being up late, anyhow."




"Ok, sounds good.  Then I'll just get a head start on sleeping."

Decker sets the folder back down on the table and turns to leave.

"Oh yeah, I do have one more question.  Do either of you know if Dr. Gold has ever been to Venezuela before this?  Could he have prior contacts he made on an earlier trip?"


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 19, 2005)

Kristen turns to Dr. Martin. "Where can you set me up, Doctor? I would like to use my laptop in the guest house, if that is possible."

“Yes, we can,” the doctor replies. “There’s a DSL port in the master bedroom.”

As the group prepares to leave for the guest house, Decker asks, “Oh yeah, I do have one more question.  Do either of you know if Dr. Gold has ever been to Venezuela before this?  Could he have prior contacts he made on an earlier trip?”

Slocum shakes his head. “Venezuela, no. He’s made several trips over the years to Costa Rica – he volunteered time at a hospital there when he was a resident, and he’s been back several times on vacation. He also attended a conference in Buenos Ares, five years ago.”

Slocum closes his briefcase and offers his hand to each of team members in turn. “Good luck. Please keep me informed of your progress and don’t hesitate to call if you need assistance. I’ll expect to hear from you in a day or two regarding accommodations or travel arrangements.” He wishes everyone a good evening, puts on his jacket, and lets himself out the front door.

“Shall we? Dr. Martin says, picking up the folder from the coffee table. He leads the group through the kitchen to a back door – next to the door is a stand with large golf umbrella, which he unfurls after opening the door. The rain is falling steadily outside on a flagstone path that leads to the guest house.

The lights are on as you step inside. The main room is furnished with a couch and a recliner. Against one wall is a low entertainment center with a television and a stereo. To one side is a kitchenette with a breakfast bar – there’s a bathroom at the opposite end, visible through a doorway. Another doorway at the back opens on the master bedroom, while a set of stairs leads to a loft overlooking the living area. The décor is nautical, photographs of sailboats on Puget Sound, a wooden model of one of the WSF ferries, another of a fishing boat.

“There’s a queen bed in the master bedroom, two twin beds in the loft, and this couch folds out,” says the doctor. “There are spare linens in the closet and some snacks and drinks in the fridge. Dr. Alexander, there’s a desk in here,” he continues, gesturing to the bedroom, “where we can set up your notebook.”

It takes the researcher a few minutes to log into the system at Martin Pharmacology. “Okay, you’ve got access to all of Rich’s work here. If you find yourself in deep water with any of his research,” he says, glancing at his watch, “give me a call in the morning. I’m catching the first ferry off the island in the morning, but you can reach me on my cell phone.”

Returning to the living room, Dr. Martin hands Hawk a set of keys. “In the garage is a Ford Explorer that belongs to Martin Pharmacology. You’re welcome to use it during your stay here in Seattle. The key to the garage door is on the ring and the remote is in the truck.” He looks around at the team. “Luz will be here all weekend if you need anything. I hope to hear good things from you soon. Good night and good luck.” Opening the door and unfurling the umbrella, he disappears into the rain.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Dr. Alexander, there’s a desk in here,”[/color] he continues, gesturing to the bedroom, “where we can set up your notebook.”
> 
> It takes the researcher a few minutes to log into the system at Martin Pharmacology. “Okay, you’ve got access to all of Rich’s work here. If you find yourself in deep water with any of his research,” he says, glancing at his watch, “give me a call in the morning. I’m catching the first ferry off the island in the morning, but you can reach me on my cell phone.”




"Thank you, Doctor. Again, thanks for the opportunity. I'm glad to be working with you."

Kristen takes a moment to gather a Pepsi and a turkey sandwich from the fridge. Settling into the high backed office chair, she bids the team goodnight. Taking a deep breath, Kristen starts searching the files, looking for records that might tie Gold to South America, but keeping an eye out for clues, especially research outside of the normal things he would be studying.









*OOC:*


I think I will roll, gambling on a high result. Here we go...

...and I suck. Should have taken the ten. Result was a 12, plus any synergy bonus you want to give me for Computer Use and my science knowledges.

I think she will try again tommorow, and take 10. Maybe with Decker helping as well...







After an hour, Kristen is much more tired than expected, and she heads off to bed, taking the queen in the bedroom.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 19, 2005)

"I'm fine with the pull-out, unless someone else had their heart set on it" Decker says as he makes his way to the couch and starts pulling the cushions off.

Decker makes the bed hastily, removes his jacket, shoes and socks and flops onto the bed and quickly falls asleep in his pants and shirt.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 19, 2005)

Hawk slipped the key ring into his pocket. "Thanks, I'll probably use my car mostly, but this could come in handy."

After Doctor Martin left, Hawk headed up to left, taking off his leather jacket as he walked. Hanging it up on something convenient, he revealed that he was wearing a shoulder holster with a gold-plated, pearl-handeled Colt Python revolver. This, he hung up at the head of the bed he was taking. After pulling off his socks and shoes, he climbed into bed, and was asleep a few minutes alter.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

After a quick change in the bathroom, Brandon enters the main area of the guest house wearing what are obviously workout sweats.

"Ok, guys - if you're all set for that I'm just going to go do a little exercise, if you don't mind?"

A quick sidetrack to the phone book to make a mental map of the main roads, he grabs his day pack, and he's off.

OOC: Brandon's off to jog...and do a little general Gather Information, stopping at convenience stores and coffee shops, hotel lobbies that are still open, bars, or whatever. Since he needs general info before he even begins to ask something more specific, I'm going to start off with the lowest difficulty. If something important comes up I'll likely immediately try to chase it down though.

Gather Information roll: 22

I've obviously found the town gossip I guess?


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 19, 2005)

Kristen searches through Gold’s files...[sblock]As Dr. Martin indicated, Dr. Gold’s work focuses on a developing a new drug for treating schizophrenia – there are spreadsheets and computer models, correspondence with other researchers and copies of research papers and CDC bulletins, patient records and FDA forms. It’s what one would expect to find in the files of a researcher working in his field.

His correspondence suggests that Gold works closely with staff at the University of Washington Medical Center and the West Seattle Psychiatric Hospital – it was here that the planned clinical trials of the new drug, referred to in Martin Pharmacology’s records as “project A331,” were to take place. However, Gold has contacts at hospitals and universities across the United States and Canada and several in Western Europe as well as indicated by his e-mail records.

Aside from a couple of e-mails of a mostly personal nature with a physician in San José, Costa Rica, there is no other mention of Central or South America that Kristen could locate.

Your final result was 17 - +2 skill synergy bonuses for Computer Use and Knowledge (earth and life sciences) and a +1 circumstance bonus.[/sblock]Brandon steps out in the darkness and the pouring rain...

I need to know how far, as either time or distance, Brandon plans to run. Also, I need a Spot check (-4 circumstance penalty), a Navigate check (-2 circumstance penalty), and a Fortitude save for Brandon.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC: I don't know how far we are inside or outside of "town". Brandon's probably thinking he needs to sleep at some point tonight though, so however far he could presumably jog in a few hours out and still make some contacts (if he gets out of the subdivision or whatever quicker he does less jogging, it's raining after all) and then get back before 2 at the outside (again, this is presuming some sort of timetable on the jogging only).

Spot check: 7
Navigate check: 18
Fortitude Save: 12


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

The rain and the darkness make it difficult to see, but the map in the phone book is sufficiently detailed to give Brandon an idea of where to go. It was a twenty minute drive from Friday Harbor – not much chance of making it there and back running through the storm. Closer is someplace called Roche Harbor, and it’s with this goal that Brandon sets out.

After blocking open the pedestrian gate with a small stone, Brandon sets off, feet pounding a regular rhythm on the wet asphalt. Returning to West Side Rd., the route traveled by Slocum on the way in, Brandon turns north. There are no streetlights, only the lights of homes glimpsed through the rainy darkness some distance away from the road. In places the road winds through stands of firs, in others grassy meadows. After a few miles Brandon can dimly make out a sign for Lime Kiln Point State Park – a yellow pipe gate blocks the entrance. Past the park the road begins to climb through the steep, fir-covered hills at the north end of the island. The combination of the terrain and the weather prove daunting, and after covering at least four miles already and facing at least another three to four to reach Roche Harbor, Brandon reluctantly retraces his steps to the Martin’s guest house.

Everyone is asleep on his return.

You may save your Gather Information skill check roll for another time. Brandon narrowly avoids catching a cold from exposure...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

Kristen wakes early, a habit she has never been able to shake from years of early morning classes. Taking a quick shower, she dresses in a heavy wool sweater and jeans to ward off the cool, wet weather. 

Sitting at the computer, she starts it up and begins sweeping through the records again, taking her time to avoid missing anything.









*OOC:*


Search Dr. Gold's work again, taking ten this time.







As the others awaken, she asks, "Anyone volunteering to go get breakfast?" with her best smile.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 20, 2005)

Decker slowly wakes as the sound of the shower and activity in house stirs him from his dreams.  Waiting in bed until he hears the shower available he then takes a quick shower before putting on the jeans, t-shirt and socks he wore yesterday.

“I think Hawk’s got the keys to the truck, but I’ll ride in with him when he gets up.” Decker says as he locates a scrap of paper and pencil.

“Anyone have any special orders?”

“I’ll help you go through that file after breakfast Kristen.”


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> “Anyone have any special orders?”




"Oh, yes. Waffles, fresh fruit, some bacon not too crisp, and orange juice. Lots of orange juice. Thanks, Decker." She pulls out a credit card from her wallet and hands it to him. "Breakfast is on me. Well, until I submit my expense report, anyhow." Kristen turns back to the monitor with a smile.



			
				kmdietri said:
			
		

> “I’ll help you go through that file after breakfast Kristen.”




"Great. I'll try to finish up these ones. I didn't have much success last night, couldn't concentrate."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 20, 2005)

After grabbing a quicks shower, and a change of clothes, Hawk came down to join the others. He wasn't wearing his jacket, his shoulder holster was clearly visible.

"Morning guys," he said, joining Kristen and Decker. "What's on the schedule for today?"


----------



## James Heard (Apr 20, 2005)

"I'm going to go for a walk," a somewhat wan-looking Brandon says, shrugging on a brightly colored Hawaiian shirt over his pullover.

"Be back before too long," he says,"If any of you need me you can call me on my cell." With that, he tosses a business card next to the laptop and gathers up his photography gear.

"Try not to leave the country without me, ok guys?"

OOC: First to Roche Harbor to see about renting a bicycle or something, then the Gather Information check...That should be till lunch I think? Since Brandon's skipping breakfast he'll certainly be eating lunch.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 20, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Falkus*
> "Morning guys," he said, joining Kristen and Decker. "What's on the schedule for today?"




"Feel like going for a drive for some breakfast?"


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

The rain has stopped, replaced with a teeming mist, and the clouds in the morning sky outside the windows of the guest house are a leaden gray that threaten another downpour at any moment. Brandon sets off into the drizzle, retracing his steps from last night.

In the drear light of the cloudy sky Brandon gets a sense of just how rural the west side of the island really is as he hikes along the road. Small ranches line the route, with the occasional subdivision of estate homes interspersed with the pastures and meadows. The gate to the state park is open this morning, and Brandon stops in for a quick necessity break – interpretive displays indicate that the park is a prime spot for viewing orcas in the Haro Strait during the summer months.

Resuming his trek the road winds through the hilly north end of the island, past the turn off to English Camp, a part of the San Juan Island National Historic Site, Brandon negotiates the short up-and-down grades before descending at last to the north shore. Next to a driveway is a large wooden sign that reads, “Roche Harbor – a private resort.” A small guard house holds a large security officer at the top of the driveway.

Minutes after Brandon leaves, as the other three set their plans, there is a soft knock at the door of the guesthouse. “Good morning, this is Luz,” comes the sing-song voice of the housekeeper. “Would anyone like some breakfast?”


----------



## Falkus (Apr 20, 2005)

"Why do you ask? Got a scooter?" said to Decker, smiling.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Minutes after Brandon leaves, as the other three set their plans, there is a soft knock at the door of the guesthouse. “Good morning, this is Luz,” comes the sing-song voice of the housekeeper. “Would anyone like some breakfast?”




"Hello, Luz! Absolutely. It would save these guys a trip." She repeats her request to the housekeeper, and reaches out her hand to Decker for her card.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 20, 2005)

As Kristen went to talk with Luz, Hawk quietly slipped off his shoulder holster and tucked it away out of sight. Probably best not to alarm the housekeeper.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 20, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Falkus*
> "Why do you ask? Got a scooter?"  said to Decker, smiling.






> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> “Good morning, this is Luz,” comes the sing-song voice of the housekeeper. “Would anyone like some breakfast?”




“I guess you’ll have to wait and see.” Decker says with a grin.

Handing the credit card back to Kristen Decker replies “Yeah I’ll have whatever you’re making Luz, thanks.”  

“Well then I guess I’m ready to start going through that file whenever you are Kristen.”


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 21, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> “Well then I guess I’m ready to start going through that file whenever you are Kristen.”




"I'm already well into these files from work. Want to give me a hand?"


----------



## James Heard (Apr 21, 2005)

> Resuming his trek the road winds through the hilly north end of the island, past the turn off to English Camp, a part of the San Juan Island National Historic Site, Brandon negotiates the short up-and-down grades before descending at last to the north shore. Next to a driveway is a large wooden sign that reads, “Roche Harbor – a private resort.” A small guard house holds a large security officer at the top of the driveway.



Ambling cheerfully up to the guard house, Brandon waves and waits for the security guardsman to approach him.

"Hi! My name's Brandon Sharpe. I'm a professional photgrapher?" Brandon reaches into his wallet and produces his identification and shows off his photographic equipment. "I'm staying just up the road a bit and was wondering if I could take a few photos from your property perhaps? If I can't, I understand. Just looking for some better scenery and I thought from the map that this place might have a rental agency so I could get a bike or something? I'm only here for the weekend. I'd certainly respect the privacy of your guests, if that's an issue - or even get a room unless it's above my means or you guys are full." His smile is brilliant and friendly the entire time, the same sort of easy manner that he tries to have in everything he does. He shrugs, "I mostly do political photos on location, but if you guys have any interesting architecture or even wildlife I'd love to get a lens on it...but," he continues sheepishly," Mostly I just want to rent bike because this island is bigger than it looks on paper. Bikes are better for taking pictures, you get to see more than what you might from a car." Brandon, given an opening to talk, can continue nigh forever and does if no one interrupts him.

OOC: If the guard is a gossip then I might as well chat him up now, since bored security guards probably see and hear about as much as you'd expect anyone besides a bartender or convenience store clerk to.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> "I'm already well into these files from work. Want to give me a hand?"




"Sure thing." Decker replies as he sits down and begins going over the files with Kristen.


OoC:

Research check to aid Kristen:  18


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 21, 2005)

The security guard eyes Brandon’s rain-soaked figure carefully, but his demeanor is courteous. “To take photographs of the property you would need permission from the management, sir. I believe there is a fee. If you’re just taking a couple of personal photos not for publication, I’m sure that would be all right, though. He glances up at the clouds. “We have bicycle and moped rentals during the summer months, when it’s clear. This is our quiet season – not much goin’ on this weekend. As far as availability, you would need to check at the front desk, but I’m pretty sure there’s a room available.” He points in the direction of the Hotel de Haro, its white façade and green cupola a short walk away.

Wandering about the grounds, it’s easy to see that the guard is correct – only a handful of guests can be found and few day-travelers. The resort includes the hotel, a collection of guest bungalows, three restaurants, some small shops, and a marina. Chatting with the staff as he makes the rounds reveals mostly information about the history of the resort, dating back to 1886 – visits by notables including Teddy Roosevelt and John Wayne come up frequently – and the fact that this time of year is probably the worst time to visit: the consensus is that orca season, during the summer, is the best time to be on the island.

The insularity of islanders is tempered by the fact that few of the staff could actually afford to live on San Juan Island if they weren’t employed at the resort. Most of the staff are courteous and discrete – a few let slip barbs about island residents, the sort of “war stories” one would expect from those in the service professions about their wealthy guests and neighbors. After lunch in the café Brandon realizes he’s learned about all he’s going to from his trip to Roche Harbor, and facing a two-hour hike back to the Martin residence in the increasing rain makes staying longer an unappealing prospect.

Brandon: Another Fortitude save for hiking for hours in the rain...all told it takes 5.5 hours to hike to Roche Harbor, tour the grounds and chat with staff, and hike back.

Back at the guesthouse, Kristen and Decker dig into Gold’s files at Martin Pharmacology...[sblock]The two spend about three hours, not including a time-out for a tasty breakfast prepared by Luz, probing the researcher’s work in detail. A couple of facts stand out –
 Gold was pursuing a particular line of research for Project A331 for more than a year, but last summer, shortly before taking the project to the FDA for approval to begin clinical trials, he made a couple of changes to the medication. In a memo and accompanying spreadsheet and charts, Gold explained that the side-effects of the original formulation were more severe than those associated with medication eventually offered to the FDA for approval – however, a closer look at the earlier test results indicates the opposite, that the first formulation exhibited fewer side effects of less severity than that which was ultimately approved for testing. In any case, all work on the first iteration of the medication was halted.
 Dr. Gold’s desktop wall-paper is a picture of a young woman, presumably his daughter Annalee based on the file name – in fact, a couple of digital photos of his daughter are the only personal information kept by Gold on the company server. (The folder marked “personal” in Outlook is empty.) The pictures show Annalee on a beach somewhere, two shots of her alone, one with a young Hispanic man with their arms around each other, smiling broadly.
 According to his Outlook calendar, Gold made two other trips since the start of the year: the trip to San Diego for the conference in April, a business trip to Atlanta and Washington in March, and a weekend vacation to Las Vegas in February.
The final research check score was 25: 10 + Research +9 (Kristen) + Aid Another +2 (Decker) + Computer Use and Knowledge (earth and life sciences) skill synergies +4.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Apr 21, 2005)

Brandon purchases a few tourist items and postcards, takes a few photos of the grounds for future reference in case he ever wants to return, maybe buys a rainproof poncho, and heads back. All in all, this is better than running around in the rain with people shooting at you or sitting at home looking at a computer screen all day long.

OOC: Fortitude Save:15


----------



## Falkus (Apr 21, 2005)

With not much else to do, as he couldn't head back to pick up his car without someone free to drive the Ford Explorer back after he got his car, Hawk settled for mainly walking around the house, checking out the access points and any potential security problems, and listening to classic rock on the radio.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

Kristen leans back from the computer, shaking her head. "Well, I don't think we are going to learn any more here. Let me type up a quick synopsis, and we can share it with the group."

Opening Word, she takes a few minutes to create a short document describing the information. She emails the document to her accounts, then prints copies to hand around to the team.

After reviewing the information, she starts on the phone and other personal records with Decker.









*OOC:*


 Take ten again on the other records.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 22, 2005)

OoC

Aid Kristen's research:  20


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

Kristen begins poring over the records with Decker's assistance, first taking a moment to jot down the things she wants to look for in detail.

1) Annalee. Where is she, has Gold contacted her, is she attached to the man in the picture, etc...

2) Anything contacts regarding the drug trials. Did he speak to anyoone just before his disappearance?

3) Any contacts to Venezuela/South America, regardless of the signifigance.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 22, 2005)

When Brandon gets back to the guest house he takes a quick shower and, seeing people still engrossed in the computer, turns the tv on to cartoons.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 22, 2005)

"Hey Kris," Hawk called over, shortly after Brandon returned. "Those files say if Gold had a house or apartment in town? I figure I could drop by and check it out. Better than hanging around here doing nothing."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Hey Kris," Hawk called over, shortly after Brandon returned. "Those files say if Gold had a house or apartment in town? I figure I could drop by and check it out. Better than hanging around here doing nothing."




"Yeah, that's a good idea. Maybe just see if it looks OK, make certain nobody is watching it, that sort of thing. Take Brandon, too. He looks bored."

Kristen shuffles through the papers to find the address. "How far is this from here? If it is a good distance, we might as well wait and all go together."


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 23, 2005)

Gold lives in Sammamish, a suburb east of Seattle - it's about 4.5 hours one-way, including the ferry ride.

I'll provide the results of your Research check after I hear the group's plans.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 23, 2005)

A quick search on the internet reveals the distance to Gold's residence.

"Well, we will wrap up this stuff soon. Do you mind waiting a few until we have finished going over these records, Hawk? Then we can all go.. We could swing by your place and pick up your car, if you like. Shouldn't slow us down much."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 23, 2005)

"Sounds like a plan, Kris. Appreciate you letting me pick up my car on the way in. I'd rather not drive that Fast Only Rolling Downhill hunk of junk for any long period of time."


----------



## James Heard (Apr 23, 2005)

Brandon looks annoyed that everyone seems intent on not letting him finish watching another hilarious episode of Scooby Doo, but shrugs and grabs his things after quickly turning off the television with a sigh.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 24, 2005)

Kristen and Decker spend three hours sifting through the records provided by Slocum...[sblock]As Slocum indicated, the folder contains copies of Gold’s home and personal cell phone records, bank statements, and personal e-mails from about the last ninety or so days.
 The phone records indicate mostly local calls placed in the Seattle metro area. Once a week there is a call, usually about 30 minutes long, to one of two numbers in the 786 area code (Miami – Dade Co.). There is a call to number in Fort Worth about a month ago, three calls to a number in Waco over the three months, and three calls to a number in Atlanta just prior to his business trip to Georgia and Washington, DC. Using an online phonebook, the Fort Worth call is to Frank and Jeanne Thompson, the calls to Waco are to William Telfman, and the calls to Atlanta are to the Emory University Medical School – the 786 numbers are unlisted. Long-distance received calls on his cell phone include five from both of the 786 numbers and one from a different unlisted number in Atlanta – the latter call was received during the time his calendar indicates he was in Atlanta.
 Gold’s personal e-mails are mostly from friends and colleagues – most appear to be routine personal correspondence, none originating outside of North America or Western Europe. There are almost a dozen e-mails from William Telfman, a professor at Baylor University – the tone suggests that Gold and Telfman are old friends. There are a half-dozen e-mails from Gold’s daughter, Annalee – one has the same pictures viewed on Gold’s computer attached. Annalee’s e-mails are chit-chatty – she indicates that her “documentary project” is going well, talks about her boyfriend Eduardo who is apparently working on his dissertation with data he collected in the Andes the previous spring, and describes how she’s enjoying learning the different editing software in the cinema labs at UM.
 Gold’s finances appear to be in good order – his bills are paid on time, his investments are doing about as well as anything else on the market, and he has about $30,000.00 in personal savings. The bank records show no major purchases in the time-period. During the trip to Las Vegas he withdrew $500.00 from his checking account on arriving – there is no record of a deposit following the trip. There are expenditures for the business trip and accompanying reimbursements from Martin Pharmacology. He shops at the same market in Sammamish once or twice a week, purchases books and mp-3s online from various vendors, and regularly visits a blues club, “Highway 99,” in Seattle and Peet’s Coffee in both Kirkland, near the office, and Sammamish, not far from his residence. About two weeks before the trip to San Diego he had major service done on his car at a local repair shop. There are no records of any activity on his accounts after he bought the ticket for Caracas.
The final research check score was 23: 10 + Research +9 (Kristen) + Aid Another +2 (Decker) + Computer Use skill synergy +2.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 24, 2005)

Kristen once again transcribes all the information into her computer for reference if needed. Rising from the chair, she gathers a light jacket and umbrella as she fills in the group on what she and Decker had found. 

"...but there are no records of any activity on his accounts after he bought the ticket for Caracas. And... hmmm... that's about it." 

Gathering together what little gear she had unpacked, she puts her cases near the front door. 

"Time to get moving, I suppose. We can discuss the records in the car."

ooc: Feel free to read all the info hidden by the spoiler.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 25, 2005)

Hawk grabbed his suitcase, pulled on his holster and then his jacket. Allowing for a brief moment to make sure everything was in position, he then headed towards the door. "Right then, let's hit the road. We can stop by the garage where I left my car and switch vehicles," he said. "Who wants shotgun?"


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 25, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Falkus*
> "Who wants shotgun?"




"Maybe the photographer should have the front seat, that's the best vantage point."   Decker replies as he grabs his jacket and field bag, double checking to make sure he has everything he needs.

"Ready."


----------



## James Heard (Apr 25, 2005)

Brandon shrugs and wordlessly climbs into the front seat with his gear.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 26, 2005)

Following the directions provided by Kristen, the team returns to the landing at Friday Harbor and boards the 4:15 p.m. ferry for Anacortes. On reaching the ferry terminal, Hawk retrieves his car from the long-term parking lot.

If you decide to take both vehicles, decide who is riding where. If you decide to take only Hawk's vehicle and leave the Explorer in the lot at the ferry terminal, please let me know that as well.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 26, 2005)

While the other's decided what to do with the Ford Explorer, Hawk pulled out a roadmap and a GPS receiever from the glove compartment, and began plotting out the quickest route to Dr. Gold's house, switching on the local radio to get an idea about traffic conditions.

Navigate: 22


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 26, 2005)

"It would probably be less conspicuous if we drive in one vehicle."   Decker says as he hops out of the explorer.  

Decker grabs his gear from the back of the SUV and walks over to Hawk's car.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 26, 2005)

Kristen gets her gear from the back as well, eyeing the Acura's trunk warily. "Are we going to be able to fit everthing?"


----------



## James Heard (Apr 26, 2005)

"Everything I've for this is in my pack. I could just keep it with me, unless someone's planning on sitting in my lap. Which I don't recommend," Brandon says cheerily."I just want to get this over with. I mean really... This is all going to help things, but we're only going over things right now that we know someone else probably has already and visiting places that we know this guy isn't at. Besides, I don't sleep very well up here. There's not enough traffic or something." Brandon rubs his scraggly-looking beard and looks at the group unhappily.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 26, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "I mean really... This is all going to help things, but we're only going over things right now that we know someone else probably has already and visiting places that we know this guy isn't at."




Kristen nods, frustrated after a long morning at the keyboard. "That's true, Brandon. But nobody has been knocking down our door so far to give us whatever they gleaned from the information. It needed to be done."

Looking in the Acura's suprisingly deep trunk, she puts her cases inside with ease.  "Actually, there is more room in here than I thought. Let's stick with just the Acura. If we decide not to pick up the SUV, I'll let Dr. Martin know where to collect it."

Getting in the back of the sedan, Kristen asks, "So, any thoughts about the information Decker and I sifted through?"


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 27, 2005)

"I don't know, I'm pretty stumped."   Decker replies as he crawls into the car.  "There'd have to be some pretty big incentive for the Dr. to have changed the data on that project he was working on.  I mean to risk your professional integrity like that I'm sure isn't something the Dr. undertook lightly."


----------



## James Heard (Apr 27, 2005)

"Professional integrity? Looks to me more like he's spooked, and if he's spooked enough to play this sort of game it's got to be damned scary is all I'm saying. We haven't found any FBI warnings about this dude out there, so that pretty much leaves industrial espionage and gambling. Gambling would probably show up in his bank records unless someone's screwed with them pretty thoroughly so that they get first dibs. Meds are big business," he rubbed his face thoughtfully. 

"I wish we'd turned up some sort of usual suspect for whoever he'd sell this crap to. Then we could maybe just bluff and bluster our way into getting enough dirt on the deal to make it safe for him to come out on his own. I'm not looking forward to South America just yet, but I think it's sort of inevitable. Then we'll just have to dig up every root and fern in the freakin' jungle..."

Brandon paused with a thoughtful look on his face. 

"Maybe we could just go visit the daughter in... Miami? South Beach should be pretty nice this time of year, and it's virtually mud and jungle free. Maybe the guy is just holed up really deep with some hooker in Miami?" Brandon looked hopeful.

"What are we supposed to do if the people this guy is selling out to have guns to protect their expensive-as-hell investment? How much does it cost to make someone completely and utterly disappear, anyways?"

His rant over, Brandon seemed to slump in the seat ever so slightly.

"I don't want to get all Star Wars on you guys, but I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *James Heard*
> "Maybe we could just go visit the daughter in... Miami? South Beach should be pretty nice this time of year, and it's virtually mud and jungle free. Maybe the guy is just holed up really deep with some hooker in Miami?"




"Yeah, I'd really like to talk to the daughter as well."   Decker replies, "Even just to get a feel for her body language about the whole situation."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 27, 2005)

"There are only three reasons I can think of that would explain Dr. Gold's changes on A331. First, there really was a problem with it. Maybe there is some sort of attempt to cover up what the true effects of the drug are. Second, money. I don't know the economic implications of A331, but if it is something very marketable, he may have been bribed into trying to sabotage the project. Third is fear. This whole thing seems like the actions of a man fearing for something. Maybe his health, or perhaps that of his family. Blackmail, maybe?"

Kristen pulls out her phone to check her messages. 

"I agree that a trip to Miami might be a good idea."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 27, 2005)

"Smart guy like this," Hawk said, as he pulled out into the road. "If he's being bribed, it won't be easy to find out, unless any of you can hack the Swiss or Cayman Island banks. I say we stick with espionage or selling out to another company for now. Easiest explanation, why complicate things with speculation without evidence?"

"But I agree, we should ask his daughter some questions. If we don't find any leads at his place, that's the second best location to start looking.



> "What are we supposed to do if the people this guy is selling out to have guns to protect their expensive-as-hell investment?




"Two in the body, one in the head, knocks them down and makes them dead," Hawk stated, reciting the Mozambique Drill, as he turned a corner. "I don't carry a gun just to impress the ladies. Rest assured, if there's any trouble, I'll deal with it."


----------



## James Heard (Apr 28, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Two in the body, one in the head, knocks them down and makes them dead," Hawk stated, reciting the Mozambique Drill, as he turned a corner. "I don't carry a gun just to impress the ladies. Rest assured, if there's any trouble, I'll deal with it."



Brandon turns and stares at Hawk like he's grown three heads.

"That's great. I'm sure you can off the Doc if we find him, or even one or two guys. I'm worried what the rest of us will do about the third through sixth guy though." Brandon says.

Brandon pauses.

"_Enough_ money is convincing to even close family members and friends. Maybe we should check out the daughter for other things as well?"

"I suppose we should check the car for bugs too. No telling if we're being used as stalking horses, seems like a possibility considering the fact that there's another security agency already on board on this."


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *James Heard*
> "I suppose we should check the car for bugs too. No telling if we're being used as stalking horses, seems like a possibility considering the fact that there's another security agency already on board on this."




"Alrighty... are you looking for earwigs or cockroaches?"  Decker says with a grin as he begins to look about in his section of the vehicle.

OoC:

Take 20 Searching my area of the vehicle:

Total 26


----------



## Falkus (Apr 28, 2005)

"I'm being employed in this assignment as a driver, pilot and bodyguard," Hawk said in a calm, even voice. "If we get into trouble, I will ensure your safety at all costs. I acknowledge that you're an expert in your field, and I, accordingly, don't criticize your work, so please show me the same courtesy."


----------



## James Heard (Apr 28, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I'm being employed in this assignment as a driver, pilot and bodyguard," Hawk said in a calm, even voice. "If we get into trouble, I will ensure your safety at all costs. I acknowledge that you're an expert in your field, and I, accordingly, don't criticize your work, so please show me the same courtesy."



"Whatever dude, you can think you're Rambo all you want but I'm not Ansel Adams or Sherlock Holmes. We're being hired by citizens, the opposition is likely to be funded by people who roll over citizens in their sleep because they're just ticks in the decimal points. I don't know what sort of Captain Kirk two-fisted punk-punch you pack and I don't really care. You're one guy. You run out of bullets and razor blades then what are we gonna do? It's like fighting against the cops, no matter how Clint Eastwood you are they always got three more back in the next county. I'm not calling you out on your Fu, dude. I'm just stating as a fact that other people have more money than the guys paying us, and more money means more mooks and more ammo. Outnumbered is bad odds." Brandon frowns.

"I don't want any bullets flying, because I'm afraid that once we stick the thorn to the tiger it'll bite us back. Plus, you shoot someone then we all could go to jail. That's the place where they lock you up? Not what I signed up for at all, and I doubt Slocum would be our knight in shining armor and pull our behinds out of it either."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 28, 2005)

"You're confusing me here, Brandon," Hawk stated, adjusting his sunglasses with one hand, as he drove the car. "What are you saying? That if we get shot at, you don't want me to shoot back while I'm getting you three to my car and away from the people with guns? You got the wrong idea about me, here. I'm not here to start shooting at people for no reason, I'm here to shoot at them if people with less restraint than me start shooting at us."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 28, 2005)

Kristen nervously focuses on the screen of her phone, typing up a text message furiously. _Guns? Shooting? I kinda thought Hawk had that cannon just for looks, to show he was a threat. I'm in deeper water than I thought. Martin never mentioned this stuff in the apllication process._ She signs audibly. _Oh well. I'm involved now, and I'm not about to pull out from my team. But maybe I should ask for a raise..._

She finally decides to pipe in after Hawk's last comment. "I know one thing. If something... ugly starts, I'll be glad to have someone around who can get ugly right back. So long as you keep that fancy pistola hidden away until it's the last option available, I don't see a problem. How's that saying go... 'Better to have a gun and not need it than not have one and need it?' Something like that."


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 28, 2005)

The grin on Decker's face increased considerably as he listened to the exchange between Hawk and Brandon. 



> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> 'Better to have a gun and not need it than not have one and need it?' Something like that."




When Kristen chimed in he couldn't hold back the laughter.  "Wow, I've never heard that one, but I guess in this case it's apt."  

"This is the way I see it Brandon, we'll rely on your mouth to keep us out of trouble and Hawk's gun to get us out of trouble." Decker says with a grin still creasing his face.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 28, 2005)

Brandon thows his hands in the air in exasperation.

"That's what I'm saying! If we start buying trouble, the other guys can afford a whole hell of a lot more of it than our employers!"

He continues, "Money isn't the root of _all _evil, but it sure as spit buys evil the front row seats."


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 29, 2005)

The team settles into a collective silence as the miles tick off. South on Interstate 5 toward Seattle, then I-405 south to State Route 202 east, the Acura zips along as the rain returns, the monotonous swish of the wipers pushing back the steady downpour.

Exiting the highway, Hawk drives south on 228th Street, past the shopping centers of the prosperous bedroom community – Kristen and Decker note the Safeway supermarket and the Peet’s Coffee where Gold’s credit card bills indicate he was a regular customer. Turning left on SE 24th St., passing a sign reading “Beaver Lake Park – City of Sammamish,” the Acura follows the rolling drive through a well-to-do neighborhood of well-kept homes deeply ensconced among fir forest. After a few minutes Gold’s house comes into view.

Set back on a lush, tree-lined lot, the home appears orderly and well-kept, built in the ubiquitous Northwest style. There is no sign of activity around the house – in fact, aside from a few passing cars and a cyclist in rain-gear, the street is quiet.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 29, 2005)

"Well, no welcoming party, that's a good sign."   Decker says as he rummages through his contractor's bag retreiving his lock picks and electrical tool kit and stuffing them in his leather jacket.

"Anybody want to have a look inside?"  Asks decker as he scans the property for a more discreet entrance then the front door.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 29, 2005)

"Definitely."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 29, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Definitely."




"Yeah, let's go. I should have asked Martin if he had keys for the house, but I think a little resoucefulness should get us in, right, Decker?" She gives him a sideways wink.

Kristen gets out of the warm Acura, opening her umbrella. She tucks her laptop case under her arm and starts to approach the house.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 29, 2005)

Spot checks from everyone, please. Is Hawk accompanying the others or waiting with the car?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 29, 2005)

Spot check: 4

OOC: What elephant?


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 29, 2005)

OoC:  

Spot: 17


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 29, 2005)

Kristen walks towards the house with eyes focused at her feet, avoiding dipping her expensive new Vittorio Valsecchis into the puddles.

ooc: Spot check 2

Is the roller down for everyone?


----------



## Falkus (May 1, 2005)

OOC: Really, really sorry about the delay. I lost internet access after heading home from university, and I've just got it back.

Hawk locked up the car, and headed towards the house, following the others.

Spot: 4


----------



## The Shaman (May 2, 2005)

Hawk parks the car on the street in front of Gold’s house and the team walks up the missing researcher’s drive. Decker observes stairs that could lead to a side or back entrance along the west side of the house.


----------



## Bobitron (May 2, 2005)

Kristen sees Decker moving toward the stairs and follows.


----------



## kmdietri (May 2, 2005)

Decker motions for the team to follow as he leads them to the stairs at the west side of the house.  Taking the stairs to the entrance he takes another quick look around to make sure no one is watching before beginning his work.  Meticulously Decker inspects every inch of the door to determine if the entrance is protected by any kind of security system.  

OoC:  

Spot: 13 There got it.

I take 20 searching the door: 26


----------



## James Heard (May 2, 2005)

While Decker inspects the door, Brandon wiggles in place in the group while he plays games on his cell phone. It looks as if he's either doing some sort of bizarre dance or has to pee, depending on how you look at him.


----------



## The Shaman (May 3, 2005)

The rear entrance is located at the southwest corner of the house, a door and a window opening to the kitchen, another window opening on the dining room. The wall of the dining room blocks the view of the door from the street. A rear porch light flickers on in the late afternoon gloom, tripped by a motion sensor.

Aside from a swatch cleared to provide a fire break, the rest of the large lot is covered with thick fir trees – if there is a neighbor to the rear, the property is not visible. Dense foliage also conceals the yard from the neighboring home to the west.

Decker carefully inspects the door frame as the others wait, out of the rain on the polished hardwood of the porch. There is no sign of an alarm.


----------



## kmdietri (May 3, 2005)

“Well no alarm…  That will save us some time.”   Decker says as he retrieves his lock-picks from his jacket and begins to work on the lock. 

OoC:

I take 20 on the disable device to open the lock.  Total: 28


----------



## James Heard (May 3, 2005)

Brandon investigates the rest of the outside of the house for any clues or signs of forced entry, while trying to call his mother again on the cellphone.

OOC: Investigate 23


----------



## The Shaman (May 4, 2005)

Brandon makes his way around the exterior of the house as Decker works on the lock. The home and yard appears well-tended. Checking the windows reveals no signs of attempted entry.  A character generally uses Search to discover clues and Investigate to analyze them, so I treated your roll as Search check and applied a +2 Int bonus. You can resolve the details of Brandon’s call to mom yourself... 

Decker manages to pop the pins on the deadbolt and the internal lock on the knob after a couple of minutes. The door opens, the rubber weather stripping at the bottom swishing across the floor, admitting the players to the kitchen. To one side is the dining room, beyond a doorway lies a hallway leading to the living room, a den, and a small bathroom, and stairs leading to the second floor. The house is silent and still.

The furnishing are simple, the decorations personal – light pine furniture, photos of family and friends, a couple of framed posters from the Texas International Blues Festival and Poor David's Blues-o-rama, both in Dallas. In the den are a widescreen television and an impressive stereo system, with an equally impressive CD collection. The blues theme is carried here as well: Muddy Waters, B.B. King, Charley Patton, John Lee Hooker, Lead Belly, Robert Johnson, Johnny Shines.

Upstairs are three bedrooms: the master bedroom and bath; a second bedroom, adjacent to the hall bath, that is clearly Annalee’s owing to the University of Miami memorabilia, framed photos, frilly comforter; and a third that’s been converted to a study. In the study are a desk with a computer and two bookshelves groaning under the weight of texts on medical psychology, pharmacology, and physiology


----------



## Bobitron (May 4, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> In the study are a desk with a computer and two bookshelves groaning under the weight of texts on medical psychology, pharmacology, and physiology




"I'm going to look through this stuff," Kristen says. "It might take me a while. ANyone want to help me go through the books?"

She starts with the books, looking for anything out of place or perhaps hidden in the pages. _God, I recognize plenty of these from my shelves._









*OOC:*


 Search +9, taking 20













*OOC:*




Once finished, she moves to the computer, sitting once more before a glowing screen.









*OOC:*


 Take 20 here as well, Shaman. Computer Use +9, Search +9, Research +9













*OOC:*




Edit: Changed from a Take 10 to a Take 20, since all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## kmdietri (May 4, 2005)

“Do we know Annalee’s address yet?”   Says Decker as he moves about the house.   “I don’t know how much of this stuff you want to touch without gloves on.”  Decker says as he watches Kristen rummage through the papers and books on the Dr’s desk.  “And we definitely don’t want to linger here after dark.  The lights on will be a dead give-away that some-things up in here.”  Continues Decker as he retrieves some paper-towels from the kitchen and wipes down the door where the team entered.  That done Decker moves into the study and helps Kristen search.

OoC:

Take 20 search total 26.


----------



## The Shaman (May 4, 2005)

I'll post the results of skill checks after I hear what the rest of the team is doing.


----------



## James Heard (May 4, 2005)

"I guess I'll go check out the daughter's bedroom." Stopping downstairs to look for plastic wrap, plastic bags, and possibly some gloves, Brandon returns to take the room apart meticulously. "_Who knows, might find a diary..._" Brandon thinks to himself.

OOC:
Taking 20 Search: 22

Any clues get tossed in plastic bags, he saw it on CSI


----------



## Falkus (May 6, 2005)

"I'll keep an eye out for trouble, just in case somebody wants to see what we're doing. If you need any help, just give me a shout," Hawk said, staying outside the building, and keeping an eye on the street, while trying not to be too conspicious (though failing at this, since subtlety wasn't his speciality). He whistled idly as he watched, expecting something to go wrong. The hallmark of a good bodyguard, paranoia and suspicion.

Hide: 7 
Spot: 3


----------



## The Shaman (May 7, 2005)

Brandon digs around in Annalee’s room. In the closet are two boxes – one with a selection of DVDs, one with CDs. The DVDs include several documentary filmmakers: Peter Davis’ _Hearts and Minds_, Gillo Pontecarvo’s _Battle of Algiers_, Michael Moore’s _Bowling for Columbine_, Ken Burns’ _Jazz_ (with a little note indicating that it was a Hanukkah present from her father), and others. The CDs are what one might expect to see from a teenage girl circa the Nineties who’s since moved on to other things: Spice Girls, N’sync, 98degrees, and The New Rebels. There is some clothing and other personal effects.

In the study, Kristen and Decker peruse the doctor’s books and papers. There is nothing that jumps out at you about the books on the shelves – all is what you would expect to find from a former professor and current researcher in the field. Stored on a shelf under the desk are several software manuals and boxes – on top is a desktop calendar. The calendar is blank, but on the underside written in Dr. Gold’s hand is the phrase, “Mr. Lucky.”

Booting up the computer, Kristen and Decker next root through Gold’s files. Much of what is on the hard drive is similar to what was found on his workstation at Martin Pharmacology – more research articles, his calendar synced to the one at work. There are also some personal touches – links to a variety of blues websites in his Favorites folder, a copy of _Doom II_, a how-to guide to roulette. There is also an email archive that contains no surprises. His address book is on the computer as well, including Annalee’s contact information.

Kristen notes something as she looks over the programs on the computer – on the shelf under the desk are copies of manuals for Quattro Clinical and CAVS, both programs that are used in biomedical research. However, the programs are not on the Gold’s computer – quickly accessing her own account at Martin Pharmacology, she realizes that while both programs are available from the server through her workstation, they are not loaded onto the company laptops, either.

It takes more than an hour to poke through Gold’s files on the computer, and the sky is darkening – sunset isn’t far away, and it’s getting increasingly difficult to search in the shadows of the house.

I allowed take 20s on the Search checks but not the Research check – that would mean spending about 40 hours in the house to accomplish. If you want to make camp in Dr. Gold’s residence for a couple of days, that’s fine – let me know and I’ll adjust accordingly.

There was time for Brandon to do more than rummage through a co-ed's personal belongings – was there anything else he wanted to do while Kristen and Decker were on the computer?

Hawk, a Spot check if you please.


----------



## kmdietri (May 9, 2005)

“Well there’s Annalee’s address.”  Decker says as he jots it down on a scrap of paper and then begins to try and put the room back the way it was.  "We should probably get out of here soon, it's getting dark." He continues as he turns to leave.  “Why don’t you run a quick search on the computer’s hard-drive for Mr. Lucky.  I’m gonna go see what the rest of the team has found.”  Says Decker over his shoulder as he goes to find Brandon and Hawk.


----------



## James Heard (May 9, 2005)

OOC: Brandon will go look in the attic with the time he has left, and see if the doc is up there as a skeleton or something.


----------



## Falkus (May 10, 2005)

Hawk was still hanging around the back of the house, keeping an eye on the street like a good bodyguard. _I hope the others found something useful,_ he thought, whistling tonelessly.


----------



## The Shaman (May 12, 2005)

At Decker’s suggestion, Kristen searches Gold’s hard drive for a reference to “Mr. Lucky,” but nothing comes up on the computer.

Perhaps it was the rain, or the deepening shadows as day turned to night, but Hawk was rudely brought to attention by an authoritative voice: “Sheriff’s Department! Show me your hands!”


----------



## Falkus (May 12, 2005)

"Easy," Hawk said, calmly, carefully holding his hands out in front of him. "What's the problem, officer?"


----------



## kmdietri (May 13, 2005)

OoC:

I'm just gonna continue with my last posted action, unless I hear or see something to change that.


----------



## The Shaman (May 16, 2005)

As Hawk stretches out his hands, he sees two people, a man and a woman, both in the brown uniforms of the King County Sheriff’s Department under their slickers, both with guns trained on him as he stands on the porch. “Hands in the air! Up!” intones the male deputy. “Turn around! Face away from the sound of my voice! Lock the fingers of your hands together behind your head. Now spread your feet.” Hawk complies, and hears the footsteps of the deputy on the hardwood behind him. The deputy grips Hawk’s hand firmly, pulling him backward to move Hawk’s center of gravity out from over his feet. The handcuffs are cold as they click first on one wrist, then the other. “Relax,” says the deputy, “this is just for your safety and mine.”

Listen checks from everyone upstairs please. If Hawk does not comply with the deputies, let me know and I’ll adjust the text accordingly.


----------



## James Heard (May 16, 2005)

OOC: Listen Roll 20
I'll leave it up to you to tell me whether or not Brandon's already in the attic with different mods than the rest of the group.


----------



## kmdietri (May 16, 2005)

OoC:

Listen:  16


----------



## Bobitron (May 17, 2005)

Kristen continues to stare at the computer monitor, flicking her eyes back and forth on the screen. She only looks up to compare her findings to some papers when she sees something of note.

OOC: Listen 18


----------



## The Shaman (May 17, 2005)

From upstairs you hear the faint sound of voices from outside over the raindrops.


----------



## Falkus (May 17, 2005)

Hawk didn't resist arrest, not wanting to shoot a cop. "There's a .357 Colt Python in my shoulder holster," he told the police officers, before they searched him, in order to establish himself as being cooperative. "And my concealed carry license is in my wallet."


----------



## The Shaman (May 17, 2005)

Maintaining a firm grip on the handcuffs, the deputy retrieves Hawk’s .357 from its holster and conducts a thorough pat-down. “Is there anyone else in the house?” he asks.

From over his shoulder Hawk hears the female deputy’s voice as she speaks into her radio. “Station 18, eighteen-three-five-six, one subject detained at residence. Requesting a supervisor at the scene.”


----------



## Bobitron (May 17, 2005)

Kristen looks up from her search. "Did you guys hear that? Someone's talking outside."


----------



## kmdietri (May 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> "Did you guys hear that? Someone's talking outside."




“Yeah I did hear that.”  Decker replies as he moves to try and get a view of who’s talking outside without being seen.  “Hopefully it’s just some nosy neighbors.”

OoC:

Hide: 8
Spot: 1


----------



## James Heard (May 19, 2005)

Brandon hears the noises from outside, thinks upon it for a moment, and then carefully pulls the attic ladder up behind him and scoots closer to the roof vents to eavesdrop.

_"I'm never going to live this down if I get stuck up here,_" he thought to himself


----------



## The Shaman (May 20, 2005)

Decker peers out the bedroom window, but sees no one.

Downstairs the deputy again asks Hawk, “Is there anyone else inside?”


----------



## Falkus (May 20, 2005)

"Nobody that I know of," lied Hawk, after a few seconds of thought. "I've been contracted by Dr. Gold's corporation to investigate his disappearance."


----------



## The Shaman (May 22, 2005)

*Falkus*, I need a Bluff check for Hawk, please.


----------



## Falkus (May 23, 2005)

Bluff (spending an action point): 15 + 4 = 19


----------



## The Shaman (May 23, 2005)

The deputy looks closely at Hawk, then says to his partner, “Okay, let’s wait for the canine unit.” Taking firm control of Hawk’s arm, he leads the bodyguard down the drive to where two white and green patrol cars are parked out of the line of sight of the house. Hawk is lead to the back of one of the patrol cars, placed inside, and belted in - over the radio in the front seat he hears the female deputy running his license and permit. As he sits in the backseat, he sees two more patrol cars approaching.

Inside the house the sound of voices dies away.


----------



## kmdietri (May 24, 2005)

“Maybe Hawk convinced them to leave quietly” Decker says as he moves to a front window and peers out at the street beyond.


----------



## The Shaman (May 26, 2005)

From the back seat of the patrol car, Hawk sees...[sblock]...the other two patrol cars arrive. A burly deputy with sergeant’s stripes on his sleeve steps out of one, converses for a moment with the male deputy who placed you into the handcuffs. The sergeant glances your way a couple of times, then studies your license and concealed carry permit before reaching for his cell phone. For the next couple of minutes he is engaged in conversation, and after hanging up he walks over to the patrol car where Hawk sits and opens the door.

“Evening, Mr. Hawkins,” he says in a deep voice. “I’m Sergeant Gilbert of the King County Sheriff’s Department. Would you be willing to answer a few questions so we can clear this up?”[/sblock]From the upstairs window Decker looks down the driveway. There’s no sign of Hawk, or anything else for that matter. He tries to looks through the trees to the street...Decker: Spot check please.


----------



## Falkus (May 26, 2005)

Hawk looked up at the sergeant, running his eye over him. A number of witty remarks came to mind, but Hawk wasn't stupid enough to aggravate the man. "Of course, sergeant, I'd be more than happy to. But first, could you answer a question? Am I under arrest?"


----------



## kmdietri (May 26, 2005)

OoC:

Spot:  16 = 11 + 5


----------



## The Shaman (May 26, 2005)

Hawk listens as the sergeant replies...[sblock]...“Right now you are detained for possession of a concealed weapon while we check your permit. There’s also the matter of a report of a break-in here at the house, and you being at the scene.” Sgt. Gilbert is polite but firm as he replies. “You’re not under arrest, but your continuing cooperation goes a long way toward reassuring me that this is a misunderstanding that we can clear up.” He studies Hawk closely.

“You told the deputy that you’re investigating a disappearance. Are you a licensed private investigator?” he asks. “Could you tell me who your employer is?”[/sblock]Faintly, through the trees, Decker sees the shape of a car with its parking lights on, stopped near where Hawk parked the Acura – it’s too dark to see details, however.


----------



## Falkus (May 28, 2005)

"Well, officer," said Hawk. "I'm not exactly a private detective. Rather, I was contracted by Dr. Martin as a bodyguard for the team that's going to be investigating his disappearance. I was waiting here for the team."


----------



## kmdietri (May 30, 2005)

Decker quickly makes his way back up stairs.  “There’s somebody out there,  I can’t tell who though.” He says to Kristen as he enters the study.  “We should probably get moving… just in case.”  With that Decker hurries downstairs to the side entrance and looks for a key rack, trying to find a key that looks like it fits one of the house doors.


OoC

Search: 14  13 + 1

Decker searches for a spare house key.  If he can’t find one that fits the side door he’ll grab any one that he can find that looks like a house key.


----------



## Bobitron (May 30, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Decker quickly makes his way back up stairs.  “There’s somebody out there,  I can’t tell who though.” He says to Kristen as he enters the study.  “We should probably get moving… just in case.”




"Good idea. I'm done here, so let's figure out what we are doing." She gathers up her gear. "If anyone gives us a hard time about being here, I'll explain who I am and I'm sure things will be fine."

ooc: Ahh, yes. That's optimism at its apogee.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 2, 2005)

Hawk...[sblock]The sergeant listens to Hawk’s story and nods. “Okay, sit tight for a few minutes.” The sergeant closes the door to the patrol car and begins speaking on his cell phone again.

As the sergeant talks on the phone, another patrol vehicle, a Ford Expedition, arrives – on the side of the truck is a decal that reads, “K9 UNIT – KEEP BACK.” The German shepherd can be seen nosing at the cage in the back of the SUV.[/sblock]Decker and Kristen...[sblock]Decker quickly rummages through the desk, then heads downstairs to the kitchen and the backdoor. There’s no sign of Hawk on the porch. Decker glances through drawers in the kitchen, spots an empty key rack not far from the door. A flash of inspiration strikes, and he flips up the mat at the backdoor – underneath sits a key.[/sblock]Brandon...[sblock]The attic is quiet and still, the sound of voices gone from the vent.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 2, 2005)

Brandon pushes the attic stairs down and scampers to the floor below. Moving cautiously, he moves from window to window, trying to see if he can't see what the hell's going on outside from some vantage.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 2, 2005)

Decker grabs the key pockets it and tries to make the mat look as undisturbed as possible while he waits for Kristen to catch up.  
“There’s somebody out there.  I don’t know who it is but I think Hawk’s with them.  I think we should just wait around here by this door until either Hawk comes back or somebody else comes, unless you have a better idea?” Decker asks in hushed tones.  

“I’ve found the key for this door,” continues Decker "so that should add some credibility to our story.”   

Peering over Kristen’s shoulder and listening to the silence of the house Decker asks, “where the hell is Brandon?”


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 2, 2005)

Kristen smiles when she hears Decker say he found a key. "Perfect. I think you are right, we should wait this out. I think Brandon is upstairs, I'll go get him."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 5, 2005)

Hawk...[sblock]As Hawk sits and observes, the newly-arrived deputy unloads his canine partner and confers with the sergeant, who interrupts his phone call. A hand-wave summons two more deputies – the four briefly confer, then the K-9 team and the other two deputies approach Dr. Gold’s house while the sergeant continues speaking on the cell phone.

The five sheriff’s vehicles have gathered attention now – neighbors can be seen standing on porches watching the tableaux. While Hawk sits uncomfortably in the back of the patrol car, a numbness in his hands, he sees news vans, first one, then another, drive up the street and stop behind the patrol cars. One disgorges a neatly quaffed reporter, wearing an REI rain jacket over her blue suit and short skirt – the other appears to be a scruffy stringer in cargo pants and a windbreaker over a black t-shirt. Both approach the fifth deputy, who appears to having difficulty answering questions and keeping an eye on you in his car.[/sblock]Decker...[sblock]From the back porch it’s almost impossible to see much of the drive – the appearance of the huge German shepherd accompanied by a loud barking is sudden. The police dog is restrained by a large sheriff’s deputy with a dark look on his face. “You! Keep your hands where I can see them!” There’s no mistaking the implied threat in his voice – do as he says, or get up-close and personal with his partner.[/sblock]Kristen and Brandon...[sblock]From outside the house comes the sound of a barking dog – a big dog...[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 5, 2005)

"Dogs. Why does it always have to be dogs?" Brandon muttered under his breath, not entirely oblivious to his Indiana Jones moment. And him without his whip today...


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 5, 2005)

Decker raises his hands slowly in the air.  "I'm unarmed."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 11, 2005)

Decker...[sblock]“Sir, I’m Deputy Walsh of the King County Sheriff’s Department. Could I see your ID please?”

The lead deputy’s words are almost lost in the barking of the German shepherd – the dog is straining at the harness and the handler looks only too willing to loose the animal.

After looking over Decker’s ID, the deputy slips it behind the buckle of his Sam Brown belt. “Sir, is there anyone else here with you? May I ask what brings you here this evening?” The handler and his partner are eyeing you closely – the third deputy, a woman, shines her flashlight through the windows of Dr. Gold’s house, peering intently inside, hand on her pistol grip.[/sblock]

Brandon and Kristin...[sblock]Brandon glances out the side window as Kristin walks in – he sees two sheriff’s deputies, one leading a very large, very angry looking German shepherd, standing in the drive. Looking downstairs, the beam of a flashlight can be seen playing over the interior of the house.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 13, 2005)

"Yes, two of my colleagues are inside," Decker replies promptly.  "We're here at the request of Dr. Gold’s employer to investigate his disappearance."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 13, 2005)

Hawk remained seated in the patrol car. It wasn't as if he had a choice or anything. The handcuffs and locked door made it difficult for him to do anything else.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 13, 2005)

Decker...[sblock]“Yes, sir. If you could step away from the door please?” The deputy is unfailingly polite.

Decker overhears the female deputy as she keys down her shoulder mic: “...two other subjects inside the house...”

Deputy Walsh nods. “Sir, if I could ask you to step over here for me?” He motions to a spot away from the steps. The German shepherd continues to bark – his handler continues to glower.

After Decker is moved to one side, Walsh approaches the door. Trying the knob, he opens the door and looks about carefully. The female deputy continues to shine her light in the windows, first ground floor, then second story. “Hello? Sheriff’s Department!” Walsh calls out.[/sblock]

Hawk...[sblock]The sergeant pauses his call to listen to his radio, then puts his phone away and approaches the patrol car where Hawk sits and waits while the cameras roll. The back door opens.

“How come you said there was no one else in the house, Mr. Hawkins?” He watches Hawk like a...well, you know.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jun 14, 2005)

Hawk considered telling the truth. That would get him sent to jail. He considered wiggling his way out of the handcuffs, knocking the police officers, getting into his car and escaping into the night. That was a good plan, except that he had no idea how to go about escaping from a pair of handcuffs, and the only person he ever managed to hurt when he engaged in fistcuffs was himself.

"Because I didn't know there was anybody in the house," Hawk said, raising his voice, as if angry. "And I wish I had known, otherwise, I wouldn't have wasted my time waiting outside the house for them to get there when they were already inside!"

Bluff (spending action point): 4 + 6 = 10


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 14, 2005)

Decker is completely compliant with all of the deputy’s requests.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

"Hey, Brandon. What are you up to? Someone's outside." 

She reaches the window and peeks outside.

"Sh*t. It's the police. Decker found a key downstairs, so that should help. I guess we should go out..."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2005)

Brandon and Kristin...[sblock]From the kitchen downstairs comes a voice. “Hello? Sheriff’s Department!”[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

Kristen hollers out down the stairs.

"We're upstairs! Coming down now."

Kristen glances across at Brandon and heads down, her hands in front of her. 

"Follow my lead, OK?" she whispers to him.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 14, 2005)

Brandon shouts downstairs," Hi guys! How are things today? Just hold up and I'll be down there in a jiffy!" trying to sound upbeat.

He brushes off any dust and fixes his hair, and walks down the stairs smiling while humming a song quietly to himself.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2005)

Brandon, Kristin, and Decker...[sblock]Coming down the stairs, Brandon and Kristin see the deputy at the back door, with two more waiting nearby – one of the deputies holds the harness on a large German shepherd that is barking at Decker as he stands near the side of the house.

The deputy introduces himself. “I’m Deputy Walsh. We’re trying to clear up a few things about why you’re here. Could I see from identification from all of you please? You too, sir,” he says to Decker.

After obtaining the requested IDs, the deputy asks, “Do you folks have a key so that we can lock up the house for now?”[/sblock]Hawk...[sblock]The sergeant says nothing, but the look in his eye tells Hawk that neither his first lie, nor his second, went unnoticed by the veteran officer.

The sergeant stares at Hawk for a moment, then reaches in to release the seatbelt. “You can step out of the vehicle. Watch your head,” he says, taking Hawk by one arm, his grip strong, and guiding Hawk to his feet. Leading him to the back of the patrol car, the sergeant faces Hawk toward the vehicle and produces a handcuff key. The steel bands release Hawk’s wrists.

“Wait here a moment while I get your licenses back,” says the sergeant, slipping the handcuffs into a keeper on his belt as he returns to his own car.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

Kristen sets down her bag and pulls out her ID. "Here you are, sir. Dr. Kristen Alexander, Martin Pharmacology." Handing it over to the officer, she nods at Decker when the deputy asks about the key.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 15, 2005)

“I have a key right here in my front pocket,” Decker replies.   Moving slowly to make sure the deputies understand he’s not trying to do anything threatening, Decker reaches into his pocket and produces the key.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 15, 2005)

After securing the door to Gold’s house, the deputies lead the trio out to the street. Hawk is standing at the back of one of the patrol cars where a deputy with sergeant’s stripes on his sleeve is handing him his identification and gun permit.

There are five patrol cars including an Excursion with a large black “*K-9*” sticker on the side. Parked immediately behind the sheriff’s vehicles are two vans – the first is dark blue with the gold *KING5* (“Coverage you can count on!”) logo and the NBC peacock on the side – the other is a plain white Econoline. The klieg lights of two video cameras cut through the deepening darkness, framing the team as the sergeant motions everyone together. He casts a resigned glance at the cameras before he speaks.

“I’ve spoken with the detectives who handled the report of Dr. Gold’s absence, and I’ve spoken with an attorney from that company, Martin Labs. The attorney confirms your story,” he says, shooting a look at Hawk, “and there doesn’t appear to be a crime here, at the moment. That said, I suggest that you call it a night before you do step over a line that you don’t mean to cross. Mr. Hawkins, do you have a case for your gun?”


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 15, 2005)

"Very well. Good night, officers."

Kristen carries her case back to the car, where she will wait for the others.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 16, 2005)

"The case is in the trunk of my car, officer," Hawk said, with a slight smile on his face, ignoring the comment about the line. His employer had come through for him. That was a relief.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 17, 2005)

Decker makes his way wordlessly to Hawk's car.  Once there, he peers up and down the street to see if any of the cars parked on it seem familiar to him.


OoC:

Spot 15


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 17, 2005)

As the team members walk back to Hawk’s car under the deputies’ attentive gaze, up steps a neatly quaffed reporter, wearing an REI rain jacket over her blue suit and short skirt. “Good evening! Could you tell us a little about what’s going on? Why did the deputies stop you?” A microphone is thrust in Hawk’s face.

At the same moment, Kristen’s cell phone rings. The voice is Slocum’s. “WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?”


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2005)

Kristen sees Slocum's name on the caller ID and grimaces.



			
				Slocum said:
			
		

> “WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?”




"We're trying to figure that out ourselves. It seems someone was watching the house and saw us enter. The police showed up without us doing anything obvious to show our presence. We provided a house key, and no crime was commited, so we are on our way out of here. I'll keep you updated as to what is going on, Slocum. Thanks for vouching for us."


----------



## James Heard (Jun 17, 2005)

"This is bunk. I should have stayed in South America," Brandon mutters, pulling up his collar and walking deliberately up the street to behind the parked econoline van, where he quickly jots down its and the other license plate numbers of the other vehicles on the street in his notepad and returns with them to Kristen.

"There you go, maybe that will help us figure out what just happened?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2005)

Kristen pauses her conversation for a moment as Brandon walks up.



			
				Brandon said:
			
		

> "There you go, maybe that will help us figure out what just happened."




She nods her thanks and speaks back into the phone, walking away from the gathered people.

"Mr. Slocum, do you have a contact that could look into a few plate numbers for us? I need to see if any of these vehicles might have a connection to the arrival of the police."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 19, 2005)

"No comment," Hawk said, walking past the reporter, and heading to join Kristen and Brandon. He definitely did not want to be on the news. Not in his line of work.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 20, 2005)

Not willing to take no for an answer, the reporter presses forward, both videographers close on her heels. “Carol Leamings, KING5 News,” she says, a hint of expectation in her voice as she addresses the team. “Would someone like to say a few words about why the Sheriff’s Department detained you this evening?”

The voice over Kristen’s cell phone is tense. “There’s a Mariott just south of Route 202 in Redmond, on 164th. Go there and wait for me. I’ll be there – ” A pause. “ – in ninety minutes. Don’t talk to anyone else!” The call ends.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> The voice over Kristen’s cell phone is tense. “There’s a Mariott just south of Route 202 in Redmond, on 164th. Go there and wait for me. I’ll be there – ” A pause. “ – in ninety minutes. Don’t talk to anyone else!” The call ends.




"You got it."



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Not willing to take no for an answer, the reporter presses forward, both videographers close on her heels. “Carol Leamings, KING5 News,” she says, a hint of expectation in her voice as she addresses the team. “Would someone like to say a few words about why the Sheriff’s Department detained you this evening?”




"The man said no comment. Drop it."

Kristen gets into the car and motions for everyone else to do the same. Once in the car and moving, she explains Slocum's meeting place.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 20, 2005)

Decker gets into the car quickly once it's open.  "Well that went over like a lead balloon!"



> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> Once in the car and moving, she explains Slocum's meeting place.




"Hmmm... Think we're fired?"


----------



## James Heard (Jun 20, 2005)

"If only we were so lucky."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 20, 2005)

The rain appears to have let up at last as the team returns to the highway, leaving the deputies and the news cameras behind.

The Mariott Town Center is located exactly where Slocum said it would be. The lobby is quiet when the team enters. A lonely clerk stands behind the front desk, tapping at a keyboard – the sounds of _SportsCenter_ can be heard from the television in the lounge on the other side of the lobby.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 20, 2005)

Decker makes his way into the lounge and scans the room for Mr. Slocum.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 20, 2005)

Glancing about the small lounge, Decker sees a single patron sitting at the bar watching television, an empty highball glass in front of him – Slocum is nowhere to be seen. A glance at his watch suggests that the attorney won’t be there for perhaps another forty-five minutes, if the time he gave Kristen was correct.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

Kristen also glances at her watch and sits heavily at the bar. "Not looking forward to this meeting, I'll confess."


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 20, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> "Not looking forward to this meeting, I'll confess."




"Me either," Decker replies as he takes a seat next to Kristen.  "Maybe we should figure out our next step before Slocum gets here.  Does everyone still think we should go see Annalee?"

OoC:

What time of day is it?  Maybe we should be getting a room here.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 20, 2005)

Brandon shrugs, "Whatever, slavering attack dogs and donut cowboys aren't my idea of fun for simple missing persons stuff. If this dude ends up hiding out in some log cabin writing his manifesto I'll kill him myself."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 20, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> OoC:What time of day is it?  Maybe we should be getting a room here.



The time is about 8:30 p.m. - if he holds to the time he indicated, Slocum is due about nine.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Brandon shrugs, "Whatever, slavering attack dogs and donut cowboys aren't my idea of fun for simple missing persons stuff. If this dude ends up hiding out in some log cabin writing his manifesto I'll kill him myself."




"I think this guy's Kaczynski factor is pretty low, Brandon," Kristen says with a slight smile. "I hear you, though, I didn't expect to be tangling with the sheriff's department tonight."

She orders a Sprite from the bartender as he comes around.

"So, what do you think? Should we get rooms here? My apartment is too small to hold all of us."


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> "So, what do you think? Should we get rooms here? My apartment is too small to hold all of us."




"Yeah, might as well.  But maybe we should wait and see what Mr. Slocum has to say first.  We might all be driving home." Decker says with a grin.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 21, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> " We might all be driving home." Decker says with a grin.




Brandon throws his hands up in the air in horror at the notion.

"You know? I should have gone to work for Olan Mills or something. Done wedding photography. Gone into country music. Something sedate. Tractors. That's it, something with tractors. How hard could it be to drive a tractor for a living? Nice and slow, with nothing to worry about but rednecks and sunblock."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 22, 2005)

Have you reaches a consensus on getting a room, or are you waiting for Slocum?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Have you reaches a consensus on getting a room, or are you waiting for Slocum?




I think we are waiting until Slocum arrives.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 22, 2005)

A few minutes before nine Slocum storms into the lounge, dressed in a pair of jeans and a pull-over sweater, a dark look on his face. He glances around before approaching the team at the bar. “Have you taken rooms here? No? Doctor, could you come with me please? The rest of you wait here.”

The two walk over to the front desk and in short order three rooms are arranged – one for Kristen, the other two for the three men on the team. After signing the receipts and picking up the keys, Slocum and Kristen return to the lounge and pick up the others before heading upstairs to the doctor’s room. The room is like the rooms in a thousand other hotels – a pair of queen beds, a table with two chairs, a television, closet, and a bath with vanity. Once inside, the door shut, Slocum wastes no time coming to the point.

“Tell me again what happened.”


----------



## James Heard (Jun 22, 2005)

Brandon scowls at Slocum and Kristen as they leave and turns to the rest of the group.

"This is dumb- stupid, dumb, and aggravating. Secrets...Now he wants to play at secrets?" Brandon's face turns darker. "This is crap."

"All we've done since we signed up for this job is get rained on and tossed by cops." He pauses.

"And all we've got to go on is that our employer likes hiding things from us, and he hired a librarian to ride herd on us. Great, just great. Maybe it's all just a ploy to get us all to catch pneumonia so they can pop a needle in our behinds and see if our tongues bloat?"

"Tell Slocum I went for a walk. If he's got a problem with that he can shove it. _He's_ not the one that's going to be showing up on Cops tonight and I think I'm going to see if prolongued exposure to this mess will actually let me grow gills."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> “Tell me again what happened.”




"Sure. We get to the house, see no one watching it. I had meant to ask you for a key, but forgot to do so. Decker got is in easy enough. We went through Gold's stuff, but didn't really find anything of major significance. Hawk was outside watching the area, and the cops showed up. Someone must have been watching the house to tip them off, I can’t explain the presence of four cars within a few minutes. Decker was pretty confident there was no alarm.”

Kristen sits at this point, wearily falling into a chair.

“Anyways, Hawk must have tried to bluff his way out of it. I’m not sure exactly what he told them, but I think he said there was nobody else in the house. It was pretty obvious that there was. We all ended up outside. Decker came through, he found a key for the house, so we just told them we were there investigating Gold’s disappearance on behalf of Martin. Once I explained the situation and presented the key, there was no reason to think there had been a crime, so they let us go. The news crews were there in no time flat as well. Nothing was said to them.” Kristen shrugs. “Hawk could have been a bit wiser, but I can’t really see what we could have done differently in the situation. I mean, I didn't see a reason he should have lied. My biggest concern right now is how the police were made aware of us. Brandon wrote down the plates of everyone in the area.” Kristen sighs, slouching down further in the chair. "I'm sorry about the lack of discretion on this, Mr. Slocum. I don't know how it could have been handled better. You hired a bunch of go-getters, so I'm sure this will get dealt with. But bumps like this are bound to happen if someone is working against us. Right now, I'm tired and ready for a steak."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 22, 2005)

"When I lied to the officers," Hawk added, after Kristen's summary of the events. "I was trying to avoid a breaking and entering charge. We were guilty of that crime, at the time." 

He shrugged. "It didn't work out so well. I have to agree with the others, it sounds like someone is working against us here. And if you needed any confirmation that the good doctor has gone missing as the result of actions of others, well, this proves it."


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *James Heard*
> _"Tell Slocum I went for a walk. If he's got a problem with that he can shove it. He's not the one that's going to be showing up on Cops tonight and I think I'm going to see if prolongued exposure to this mess will actually let me grow gills."_




"I'll tell him for you."  Decker replies watching Brandon leave the lounge.  "Keep your eyes open out there.  I think someone is definitely on to us"  



> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> _Slocum and Kristen return to the lounge and pick up the others before heading upstairs to the doctor’s room._




"Brandon's out for a stroll."  Decker tells the group as they head up to Slocum's room.  "I think he really likes the rain."



> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> _“Tell me again what happened.”_




As Kristen gives her explanation Decker makes his way over to the window pulling the curtain aside to peer outside.  With Kristen finishing Decker turns, letting the curtain slip back in place "I'd say that pretty much covers it."

OoC:

Spot:  3


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "When I lied to the officers," Hawk added, after Kristen's summary of the events. "I was trying to avoid a breaking and entering charge. We were guilty of that crime, at the time."




"Just so you know, Hawk, I can't blame you for what you did. You had everyone's best interests in mind. It's easy for me to reflect back on it and say that was stupid, but who knows? I might have freaked out and done something similar in your position."

Kristen turns back to Slocum. "Anywho, any bright ideas?"


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 22, 2005)

Slocum listens quietly, pokerfaced, until Kristen mentions “news crews.” “There were news crews there?!?” His head drops and he rubs his eyes as Kristen finishes her story, then looks at the floor for a minute before responding.

“One of the detectives who initially looked into Gold’s disappearance is a client of mine. He called me as soon as he heard that you’d been caught at the house,” explains the attorney. “When the call hit their dispatch it set off a flag and he was called by the supervisor at the scene. The report was of a break-in at Gold’s address – the caller refused to state a name and hung up immediately. The detective said they’re going to run down the number on Monday.” He considers for a moment. “Any idea how the news crews were notified?”

Slocum stands up and gets a drink of water in a little plastic cup from the bathroom before resuming his seat. His finger taps absently on the side of the cup as he thinks. “I think there’s something to what you said, Mr. Hawkins. Who would go to this kind of trouble? It’s very strange.”

He gulps down the last of the water and tosses the cup in the trash bucket. “Doctor, you said you didn’t find anything of interest? Could you walk me through what you looked at?”


----------



## Falkus (Jun 24, 2005)

> Slocum stands up and gets a drink of water in a little plastic cup from the bathroom before resuming his seat. His finger taps absently on the side of the cup as he thinks. “I think there’s something to what you said, Mr. Hawkins. Who would go to this kind of trouble? It’s very strange.”




"Follow the money," Hawk suggested, as he leanedb ack in his chair. "Find the people or groups that would profit most from his disappearance, or by kidnapping him, or both, and then we'll have a suspect list. People are stabbing each other in the street over wallets of cash. Same principle applies here, except there's a lot more money involved."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 24, 2005)

Slocum said:
			
		

> He gulps down the last of the water and tosses the cup in the trash bucket. “Doctor, you said you didn’t find anything of interest? Could you walk me through what you looked at?”




Kirsten pushes her hair back from her face and leans back. "Not as much as we had hoped, to be honest. There were manuals for Quattro Clinical and CAVS, but I didn't notice them loaded onto his computer. Maybe he had another computer we were unaware of? We found his daughter's info, and a reference to a 'Mr. Lucky', but there really wasn't much more than what we found on the files at work."

She pulls out her laptop and opens up the folder marked 'Gold' on her desktop, typing in the password to get access.

ooc: Explain what we found in Gold's files, which I noted in the attached document.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 25, 2005)

“Follow the money,” Hawk suggested, as he leaned back in his chair. “Find the people or groups that would profit most from his disappearance, or by kidnapping him, or both, and then we'll have a suspect list.”

Slocum nods. “I believe that’s exactly what the corporate security people are working on,” he replies, “but so far they haven’t turned up any leads. It’s a pretty rarefied profession. It’s not like there are a hundred thousand researchers out there doing this kind of work. Or that many places that employ them.” He shakes his head. “Still, nothing’s turned up.”

“There were manuals for Quattro Clinical and CAVS, but I didn't notice them loaded onto his computer,” says Kristen. “Maybe he had another computer we were unaware of? We found his daughter's info, and a reference to a ‘Mr. Lucky’, but there really wasn't much more than what we found on the files at work.”

Slocum listens, his hand resting on his chin. “I don’t remember any large purchases like a computer from his financials. Just his laptop from work and his PC at home,” he says thoughtfully. “Could that be something to do with ‘Mr. Lucky’? I don’t know what that means. Did you try searching for that term?”


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

Slocum said:
			
		

> “Could that be something to do with ‘Mr. Lucky’? I don’t know what that means. Did you try searching for that term?”




"Yes, of course. Nothing on the computer. If you could check his files at work, that might be helpful."


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 25, 2005)

"Yes, of course. Nothing on the computer. If you could check his files at work, that might be helpful."

“And nothing on the Internet?” Slocum asks. “Could it be a reference to a person or a place that he knows, something like that?”


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

Slocum said:
			
		

> “And nothing on the Internet?” Slocum asks. “Could it be a reference to a person or a place that he knows, something like that?”




"I didn't dig online. I assumed I would get a bunch of unrelated hits. I can look now, though."

Letting her computer connect to the hotel's WiFi service, Kristen started to go through a quick web search.

"OK, let's see... the movie, a country club in Arizona, a band from Houston, a vegetable producer and marketer in Celaya, Mexico... wait. Here's a resturant in Seattle. (206) 282-1960, 315 1st Ave N, Seattle 98109. Maybe something there?"


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 25, 2005)

“I know that place – near Pioneer Square,” Slocum answers.  “Was there anything in his credit card statements to tie him to it? Anyone he knows connected to the restaurant?” The attorney looks over Kristen’s shoulder as she scrolls the search page. “Country music place in Phoenix – does he listen to country? Or has he visited Arizona recently? Does he know anyone in Phoenix? A John Lee Hooker album. A BMX bike. A James Swain novel – does he read _noir_ fiction?” He sighs. “Does anything connect for you?”

Anyone assisting in the search please make a generic Knowledge skill check.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 27, 2005)

Hawk kept quiet for a moment. He didn't really have anything to contribute, investigation not being his forte. "A restauraunt, eh?" when it came up. "If the Mr. Lucky is referring to anything, that seems like the best possibility. Maybe he was meeting somebody?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2005)

Slocum said:
			
		

> “Does anything connect for you?”




"Hmmm. Let me look into it. Any of you remember something? I'm sure I would have it in my notes if there was anything..."

ooc: Research +9, Kristen rolls 1d20+9, getting [3,9] = 12. I didn't add any synergy for Computer Use. Any help you all can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 28, 2005)

"I'm thinking we'll need to spend the evening going over notes."   Says Decker as he takes a seat at one of the chairs at the table, resting his chin on his fist in thought.

OoC:

Knowledge:  22  Would you look at that a natural 20   

If that brings anything to mind I'll chime in now.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 28, 2005)

Decker...[sblock]John Lee Hooker. An album called _Mr. Lucky_.

_There was an extensive collection of blues CDs in Gold's house, including at least a half-dozen John Lee Hooker CDs!_ Maybe _Mr. Lucky_ is among them...?

OoC: Good roll! Your final score was 27 - the relevant skill was Knowledge (popular culture).  [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 28, 2005)

"Wait a minute..."   Decker says as as he recalls some details of their investigation.



> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> John Lee Hooker. An album called Mr. Lucky.
> 
> There was an extensive collection of blues CDs in Gold's house, including at least a half-dozen John Lee Hooker CDs! Maybe Mr. Lucky is among them...?






> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> Texas International Blues Festival and Poor David's Blues-o-rama, both in Dallas. In the den are a widescreen television and an impressive stereo system, with an equally impressive CD collection. The blues theme is carried here as well: Muddy Waters, B.B. King, Charley Patton, John Lee Hooker, Lead Belly, Robert Johnson, Johnny Shines.




"Anyone feel like breaking and entering again?"   Asks Decker after explaining his theory.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 29, 2005)

“Hold on!” interjects Slocum. “First, I can’t be a party to planning a criminal act, and as officer of the court I’m telling you, you cannot break into Gold’s house. Again. Second, what exactly do you think is in this CD case, anyway? The restaurant seems like a more important clue.” He pauses for a moment, thinking. “Let me have those license numbers you collected. I’m going to make a call.” Taking the numbers and his cell phone, he excuses himself and steps into the hall.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 29, 2005)

"Personally I think the good Dr. hid something in that cd case and the note on the back of his calendar was to remind him where it was hidden." Says Decker after Mr. Slocum leaves the room.  "But that's just my best guess given everything we've found."  Hushing his voice Decker continues "And you know what fits great in a cd case?... cds.  Maybe that's where he was hiding any secret data he didn't want his employer to find.  But like I said that's just a shot in the dark."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 29, 2005)

Kristen closes her laptop and leans back into the cushy chair. "I dunno. I don't feel like going in the house again, that's for sure. Maybe Slocum could speak to the police, asking for permission to collect corporate property from his home?"


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> "Maybe Slocum could speak to the police, asking for permission to collect corporate property from his home?"




"That could work, it would sure beat breaking in again." Replies Decker.  "Do we want to keep what we find to ourselves?  Assuming what we find is of any interest."


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 1, 2005)

Nearly twenty minutes pass before Slocum returns, a PDA cradled in his hand. “I called in a favor and got those license numbers you gave me checked,” says the attorney. “All but two of them are registered to residents on the street where Gold lives. There was a Camry,” he continues, glancing at the PDA screen, “registered to another address in Sammamish and a leased Lexus registered in Redmond. Neither vehicle nor the registered owners have any hits.”

“The KING5 news van checks out. The other van is registered to Northwest Independent News Service, with an office in Seattle,” The attorney taps the PDA with a stylus a couple of times. “It’s a stringer service. They cover whatever they can find then sell the tape and photos to local stations.”

Slocum listens as Kristen and Decker outline their plan while Falkus keeps a vigil at the hotel room window. He shakes his head. “There’s no way the Sheriff’s Office is going to let you back in Gold’s house. You’ve actually raised their interest in the case again, something we hoped to avoid.” Slocum’s face is pensive. “And in order to gain legal access, I would have to show cause that there is corporate property belonging to Martin Pharmaceuticals in Gold’s house. I have no evidence of that.”

He thinks for a moment. “You really think there’s something in a CD case? The restaurant seems like a better bet.” Slocum’s stylus scribbles across the screen of his PDA. “There was no mention of it in his transactions, was there? The restaurant, I mean. He visited a number of different places, but only that club on the waterfront and the Peet’s near his house with any regularity.”

Finally Slocum turns off the PDA and slides it into its case. He stands and slips it into a back pocket, then rubs his hands together. “I can’t advise you to re-enter Gold’s residence. I’ll try to get some information on for you on Monday about who reported the break-in. You have the rooms here until Tuesday morning, if you decide to stay. Call me on Monday and let me know what’s going on. Good night.” With that the attorney takes his leave.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 1, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> "Call me on Monday and let me know what’s going on. Good night.” With that the attorney takes his leave.




"Good night, Mr. Slocum."

Kristen plops back into the chair with a deep sigh. 

"I don't know about you guys, but I want a steak, a couple drinks, and a long bath."


----------



## kmdietri (Jul 6, 2005)

"Yeah, I could use a drink or two," replies Decker as he rises to leave the room.  "To the lounge?"

"We've got to come up with some kind of plan for getting back into that house undetected."  continues Decker as he reaches for the door.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 7, 2005)

"Hire a professional?" Hawk suggested as he stood up. "None of us are housebreakers, looks to me like we need to find one."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 7, 2005)

Kristen stands and exits to the hall, walking towards the elevator. "I don't know. I mean, if the house is being watched, I don't think it much matters how much of a pro someone is, they still have to go in, which means they can be seen. It could work, but let's come up with some more options first."

She enters the elevator and presses the button for the lobby after everyone files in.

"I'm going to call Brandon. He's probably hungry, and we could use his input if he's calmed down a bit." Kristen takes out her cell and dials up the photographer.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2005)

After a quick conversation with Brandon, Kristen hangs up her phone and sighs in frustration. "Brandon's out. I think that brush with the police rattled him more than I expected." She shakes her head to clear her thoughts. "Whatever. Let's just get a move on."

Entering the hotel's well-appointed resturant, she gets a table and orders a ribeye and an impressive stack of mashed potatoes along with an expensive margarita. 

"We need to figure out a way to get that CD case. It must have the next clue we are looking for. Any ideas that don't involve us ending up in prison? My best thought is to get Dr. Martin to contact the police and inform them that Gold had confidential company information on that disc. He can send in a messenger at that point, with police escort and everything."


----------



## kmdietri (Jul 21, 2005)

Following Kristen into the resaurant Decker orders a burger with fries.  Listening as he digs into his food.

"I definitely like the idea of getting Slocum to get it, but I don't think he's too keen on it."  He replies after swallowing a mouthful of burger.  "We know exactly where it is, we wouldn't be long at all in there.  If we made sure no one is watching we could be in and out before the cops got there." he continues after popping some fries in his mouth.  "The big problem with that is we'll be on the top of the suspect list for sure."


----------



## Falkus (Jul 22, 2005)

"I think Solcum's our best bet now, but if we do go quickly, we should be able to grab the CD, and get out. If we aren't noticed, then the police won't even know where we there, since we won't be takign anything else."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 24, 2005)

Kristen sighs and settles back in her seat. "You're right, Slocum didn't seem interested. I think I should ask him tomorrow, anyway. Maybe he will be more willing."

Kristen tilts her head back and takes a deep breath. "There has to be another way we haven't considered. Maybe he has a cleaner that is still coming to the house? With Gold missing, they may have neglected to cancel the service. I bet a couple days wages offered to a maid would get us that CD."


----------

